# More Canadian light discoveries



## Pydpiper (Nov 2, 2005)

Canadian Tire now carries the 15MCP Thor.. $99, ouch..
Home Depots Husky brand has put a few new ones on the shelf, a "cable light" is one, there is also a digital display on some chrome rechargable light, looks pretty fancy  .
Also, Home Depot has the Energizer "Tough" series now too.. Oddly, I like the looks of those.


----------



## Bradlee (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for the heads up on the Thor, I'll have to go check that out.

-Brad


----------



## PhotonBoy (Nov 2, 2005)

If you haven't been to Home Hardware in a while, check out their new flashlight lineups. They've got new Dorcy lights and the new Reactor series as well. Prices are reasonable too. Notably, there are many luxeon-based LED lights.


----------



## not2bright (Nov 2, 2005)

Pydpiper said:


> Canadian Tire now carries the 15MCP Thor.. $99, ouch..



Ouch is right.

Why don't you have one of the US members that live close to a Costco get one for $30 and send it up? I would think shipping would be much less than $70, even with insurance.

Not necessarily volunteering, but I wouldn't want to see anyone pay 100 bones for this light. That said, it is probably worth that considering it's performance.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 3, 2005)

not2bright said:


> Ouch is right.
> 
> Why don't you have one of the US members that live close to a Costco get one for $30 and send it up? I would think shipping would be much less than $70, even with insurance.
> 
> Not necessarily volunteering, but I wouldn't want to see anyone pay 100 bones for this light. That said, it is probably worth that considering it's performance.



I wish I would have done that with the Costco HID. It's shame Canadian Costco never carried it. But I would not pay a Hundred bucks canadian for the Thor, when it is half price across the border. Even If we factor in the exchange rate we always end up paying more for everything here


----------



## Pydpiper (Nov 4, 2005)

Last night in another Canadian Tire I spotted a light that looks very similar to a Stinger, $29.


----------



## pathalogical (Nov 4, 2005)

At Canadian Tire, I bought a Noma 1 watt Luxeon WHITE LED (65-2106-4). Anyone else happen to have one of these ? I don't like it ! What's with the bluish tint if it says white ? The packaging says "Produces a brilliantly white light...". This is going back to the refund counter. They also had xenon lights by Noma as well. Cheaper too, if I remember correctly.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Nov 5, 2005)

Noma 1 W Luxeon LED flashlight
10 times brighter than incandescent bulbs
Two-function switch: 100% and 50%
Power extends battery life
Super-bright white LED lasts up to 100,000 hours
Easy loading battery cartridge holds three AAA batteries
Lifetime guarantee







Noma 1W Luxeon LED Flashlight

Doesn't look too bad by the pic and the specs; too bad you find it too bluish. 50% is nice to extend the life of the AAA cells. I'll pass though, since I don't like paying double for 1/2 the life of AA cells.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 5, 2005)

I get about 2 hours from 3AAA NiMH on my Nexxtech super 1 watt. Ray-O-vac 800mAH IC3 or Emillion's 900mAH Shoshone.

The problem is finding a charger that will charge 3 batteries. The only ones I found are the big Ray-O-Vac universal and Pure Energy chargers. With the exception of their latest one the Pure Energy chargers require Pure Energy rechargeable alkalines.


----------



## Tactical Sponge (Nov 9, 2005)

Just returned from my local Canadian Tire. In addition to the NOMA lights mentioned by other posters, I also spotted a NOMA 1 AAA white Nichia LED pocket light. The price is about $12.99 CDN. Twist-head switch, Type II anodizing that comes in silver, black, light green, and amber (may be other colours I missed). This light may give the Dorcy AAA a run for its money. I might pick one up next time I'm there.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 10, 2005)

[email protected] CANADA sale

save $10
Craftsman Endurable LED flashlights
#39304/05/08
Sears reg. 29.99-39.99
19.99-29.99

Sale prices start sat nov 12 & end fri nov18 2005
There is a scratch & save sat & sun I think

Pictures on flyer show a headlamp, a 4AA stubby SS w rubber ends and a long SS w rubber ends.

Cannot find those model #s on Sears or Craftsman website but came across these sale items at sears.ca
http://www6.sears.ca/webapp/wcs/sto...1&storeId=10001&langId=-1&productId=158302305
http://www6.sears.ca/webapp/wcs/sto...1&storeId=10001&langId=-1&productId=158302307
http://www6.sears.ca/webapp/wcs/sto...1&storeId=10001&langId=-1&productId=158302302


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 17, 2005)

Went grocery shopping at Furtinos (now owned by Loblaws) today. They have a small flashlight section consisting of Dorcy illuminators and camping lanterns. Looked different today. Took a closer look. There is a stack of Mag Solitaires at $7.98 each. Right next is a stack of Dorcy AAAs at $11.98. Never saw those two side by side before. The supermarket is moving upscale (even if just slightly).


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm poor.....
The latest Canadian Tire flyer has a small item - Noma lights on sale sat to friday Nov25. So I went to take a look. Most of the lights seem identical to the Garrity at Walmart. Walmartr does not have the 1 watters or AAA keychain.
Ignored the 1 watt flashlight as I have a Nexxtech equivalent.
The keychain looked cute but has a lumpy head. I always seem to scratch a light when I try to remove an attached keychain or lanyard. So I passed.
Then I saw the 1 watt headlamp. I paid C$30+tax. Cheap plastic construction. There is a switch underneath to select blink or steady mode. It gets bumped into the blink mode too easily. It is still the best headlight I got so far. But I'm poor.


----------



## pathalogical (Nov 21, 2005)

LEDninja said:


> I'm poor.....
> The latest Canadian Tire flyer has a small item - Noma lights on sale sat to friday Nov25. So I went to take a look. Most of the lights seem identical to the Garrity at Walmart. Walmartr does not have the 1 watters or AAA keychain.
> Ignored the 1 watt flashlight as I have a Nexxtech equivalent.
> The keychain looked cute but has a lumpy head. I always seem to scratch a light when I try to remove an attached keychain or lanyard. So I passed.
> Then I saw the 1 watt headlamp. I paid C$30+tax. Cheap plastic construction. There is a switch underneath to select blink or steady mode. It gets bumped into the blink mode too easily. It is still the best headlight I got so far. But I'm poor.


You say you're poor !!! Then get on over to The Source (Radio Shack) and pick up your FREE flashlight. That's right, FREE flashlight. It's a 3 D cell rubber coated light. You'll need the flyer to cut out the coupon on the front page. It puts out lots of light, great for keeping it in the car, or in your junk drawer. Not sure about your neck of the woods in Hamilton, but here in Toronto I got a free flashlight !!!


----------



## tch_popeye (Nov 21, 2005)

For only $12 more than you paid for the CT item, you could pick up a PrincetonTec EOS from MEC. Flashlightreviews.com rates this as one of the best headlamps going. I'll be picking one up this week... so I may be biased.

-Trev


----------



## Pydpiper (Nov 21, 2005)

I see Thor's are on sale again at Canadian Tire..$39..


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Nov 23, 2005)

If anyone is looking for Halogen 6.0 V or 6.5 V or KPR118 bulbs, or TerraLux 3W LED, try going to:
http://www.be-electronics.com

I was at their Regina store yesterday to buy a box of the KPR118 (I had to order them), they showed me that they had 2 of the TerraLux in stock, and said that their Calgary store has several in stock. I could have ordered the HPR bulbs, but will try out the KPR118 bulbs first.


----------



## savumaki (Nov 23, 2005)

pathalogical said:


> At Canadian Tire, I bought a Noma 1 watt Luxeon WHITE LED (65-2106-4). Anyone else happen to have one of these ? I don't like it ! What's with the bluish tint if it says white ? The packaging says "Produces a brilliantly white light...". This is going back to the refund counter. They also had xenon lights by Noma as well. Cheaper too, if I remember correctly.



My son bought one for the deer hunt; it lasted for two cycles while he was showing it


----------



## DUQ (Nov 23, 2005)

Yes those Noma ones do look crappy. I set up my dad with a Chinese xenon light. He likes it and its was free (sample)


----------



## mrpeter105 (Nov 24, 2005)

LEDninja said:


> [email protected] CANADA sale
> 
> save $10
> Craftsman Endurable LED flashlights
> ...




Hi:

Thanks for posting that. I bought the headlamp for $20 cdn ( a little cheaper than the website). My first headlamp and first luxeon light as well. The ad says that it comes with a red filter. However that is incorrect. It actually comes with a red led. The tint seems greenish but isn't bad at all and the output is still white enough. It cycles from red to low to high. I checked the current levels and they are red led = 22 ma, low = 120 ma and high = 180 ma. switching between low and high I couldn't really notice any difference. That's why I measured the currents. I like it but wish they would have added some white leds as well. Also it doesn't feel cheap at all. it is a bit heavy though. So once again thanks for posting that. You saved me 10 bucks.

EDIT:

I should add that it has a decent spot and sidespill. Also I think the sale for the those flashlights/headlamp actually goes until the 25th. I'm 75% certain of that. Also if they don't have it in stock, ask for a raincheck and they'll write one up for you. I wanted to check out the 3d but they didn't have any, so they wrote me up a raincheck. I don't know if I want to get it because I don't think it has an adjustable focus like the Dorcy 3D has. Although it does have 2 illumination levels, not sure if the Dorcy has that. 
So i'm not sure if I want to get it. Oh well.

EDIT2:

here are the packaging details.

Craftsman Endurable 1 watt L.E.D 939308
stainless steel and rubber headlamp

triple function leds deliver 3 levels of illumination
* runs up to 150 hours on standard red led
* 20 hours on full brightness
* 40 hours on half brightness

solid state leds never need replacing
* stainless steel and rubber construction
* headlamp pivots 90 degrees
* adjustable straps
* lightweight
* water resistant
* hands free lighting

uses 3aaa batteries included. 1 year warranty.


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 24, 2005)

mrpeter105 you are welcome.

I got both the Craftsman and Noma headlamps. That is why I was crying poor a few posts back.

On the Craftsman:
I agree the low is rather useless. Just dim enough to want to stay on high all the time, not dim enough to extend battery life much.
As expected the switch is rather stiff. Hard to operate when the light is on my head.
Like the battery carrier. designed so it does not have to be lined up with the body. Hate the end cap. Bayonet connection but the spring touches and pushes the cap sideways before I can get the cap lined up.
The headband was assembled wrong on mine. The decorative stitcting faces inwards and one of the straps was sitting between the rubber pad and my forehead.

On the Noma:
Simple on/off switch. Did not see the slide switch underneath for steady/blink. Slides inti blink a little too easily.
Battery carrier needs to be lined up before insertion.
Has red and blue filters Think i will loose them long before I use them.
Beam pattern almost the same as the Craftsman. Slight ring around the hotspot.

Beam pattern on both much better than my Ray-o-vac hybrid headlamp


----------



## mrpeter105 (Nov 25, 2005)

Thanks LEDninja:

>The headband was assembled wrong on mine. The decorative stitcting faces >inwards and one of the straps was sitting between the rubber pad and my >forehead.

That's exactly how mine is. I never noticed it until you mentioned it. 

Also, I have a question regarding the pivot mechanism. For the sake of proper reference lets call the position where the headlamp projects its beam to where your eyes would look when your looking straight ahead the zero degree position. The ninety degree position is when the headlamp is pivoted to where the beam projects straight down to the ground. Now, when I move the headlamps pivot angle from the zero degree position to the ninety degree position the movement is smooth. What I mean by this is that the clicks that I hear for each new position are evenly spaced and it doesn't take much force. But, when I move it from the ninety degree position to the zero degree position it is not a smooth movement at all and it takes more force. The movement seems very jerky and the corresponding sound is louder and seems somewhat distressing. Looking at the mechanism for this there is a cylinder with ribs on it and a wedge that sits atop a spring that pushes it between the ribs ( into a channel ) for each possible position. So, going from the zero degree position to the ninety degree position the wedge is going from one channel to the very next and is not skipping any. Whereas going in the opposite direction it seems that it skips a few channels, hence the jerky movement. So I am wondering if this is normal. Should I be worried about this?


----------



## mrpeter105 (Nov 25, 2005)

pathalogical said:


> You say you're poor !!! Then get on over to The Source (Radio Shack) and pick up your FREE flashlight. That's right, FREE flashlight. It's a 3 D cell rubber coated light. You'll need the flyer to cut out the coupon on the front page. It puts out lots of light, great for keeping it in the car, or in your junk drawer. Not sure about your neck of the woods in Hamilton, but here in Toronto I got a free flashlight !!!



Hi pathalogical:

Thanks for posting that. I just got one picked up for me. It's a nice light. Christmas come early! This is a good thread. Saved 10 bucks and got a free flashlight on top. It's actually a nice light. I also like the fact that it can stand on its end. Once again thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DUQ (Nov 25, 2005)

I just picked up a 1 million candle power rechargable spot light at Canadian Tire. On sale for $9.99. Pretty decent quality. Not something you want to toss around but handy to have. Looks like it has pretty good throw. Check out the pics. You guys should head out and grab one.

Light and bag.





Normal exposure taken 15ft away in my pitch black basement.




Shot take -2 exposure to show the hot spot and side spill.


----------



## Pydpiper (Nov 25, 2005)

I got my freebee from The source today, not a bad light for free..


----------



## Pydpiper (Nov 26, 2005)

Wal-Mart now has a Thor looking light with some very cool variations.
One side of the light swings out a flouresent light for room lighting, and also, the rubber rim around the lens contains about a dozen LED's for walking and softer light, it is a very attractive light, and a must for a campsite..


----------



## Vortex (Nov 26, 2005)

Thor is now $69.99 at Canadian Tire. I wonder if it will get even cheaper. Hopefully they wont sell well and get cheaper


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 27, 2005)

pathalogical said:


> You say you're poor !!! Then get on over to The Source (Radio Shack) and pick up your FREE flashlight. That's right, FREE flashlight. It's a 3 D cell rubber coated light. You'll need the flyer to cut out the coupon on the front page. It puts out lots of light, great for keeping it in the car, or in your junk drawer. Not sure about your neck of the woods in Hamilton, but here in Toronto I got a free flashlight !!!


Got mine. Almost got poorer fast.
The nice gentleman behind the counter said "Batteries not included. $4.99 for a 2 pack. you'll need 2 packs as the flashlight uses 3 cells."
I turned down the kind offer and stopped by Dollarama on the way home. They had a Sunbeam MightyCell 3D pack. $1.15 instead of $11,50. Whew!

Awful big torch as i've standardized on AA/AAA lights. 
Beam pattern is not bad for a cheap incan. Very bright point fading rapidly to a round hotspot. The spill light is slightly ringy.
I tried a few LED PR bulbs. The only one that worked with the reflector was from my 1st LED light that had worn out and thrown away. The Radio Shack version of this:
http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/dcb.htm
Small round even hotspot. large round spill light with no artifacts. Just like the photos in the review. Slightly dimmer than the stock incan. bulb but still very useful.

Runtime will be awsome with this LED bulb.
LED_museum lists a D cell alkaline at 18000mAh. Super heavy duty should be half that 9000mAh
1x5mm LED draws 20mA or less.
9000mAh/20mA=450 hours


----------



## DUQ (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's an update for guys that are in and around the Ottawa area. Apple Saddlery at 1875 Innes rd. has Surefire G2's for $49.95 and a great deal on Surefire CR123's for $6.95 for a two pack. I was gonna buy all the cells but I was with my wife


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Dec 23, 2005)

At Best Buy (Canada) stores
Dorcy 1 watt 1xCR123 is Reg; $39.95cdn but it is on sale for $19.99cdn in store

Dorcy 3xAAA 1 and 3watt were on sale for $19.99(reg:$39.99) and $29.99(reg:$49.99) 
Not sure if the Dorcy 3D was on sale as I could not find it.

At www.bestbuy.ca the the prices are still listed at the regular prices.

I picked up a Dorcy 1 watt 1xCR123 and I love it it for it's size and performance, it just may end up being the light I will carry in my pocket the most often at moment.


----------



## pr5owner (Dec 23, 2005)

Found Tons of flashlight places in calgary

911 Police supply - Inovas, Surefires, Some streamlights
Seals Action Gear - ONLY Pelican but can order ANY streamlight
House of Knives - Some inovas, Aurora, Nuwai (all at ripoff prices i might add) the Aurora 2xAA was freaking $60CAD before sale price
The Cutting Edge (northhill mall) - Inovas (also at rip off prices)
Wholesale Sports - some streamlights, almost all mags (couldnt find the 6D thou), Dorcy, Garrity, even had the princeton tec impact XL but at a rediculous price $60 or $70 CAD
Russle Sports - Mostly Mags
Futureshop - Dorcy Luxeon (had 1 3W left but it was the AA non regulated one)
Bestbuy - Dorcy Luxeon


at wholesale sports they have the following prices

3D - $27CAD
4D - $28CAD
5D - $29CAD

its better than walmart since walmart is charging more than $30 for the 3D

if i could only figure out what a good LED mod to a 5D would be i would pick one up


----------



## DUQ (Dec 23, 2005)

I did alot of shopping at Wholsale Sports when I lived in Calgary.


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 10, 2006)

Canadian Tire flyer shows Stanley tripod LED lights on Father's day sale 2006 June 10-16. Keychain CAD$7.49. Full size model CAD$26.19.
http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=95-112
They also have a special buy plastic 9LED 3AAA for CAD$12.99. Picture looks just like the US$4.99 MXDL 9LED from lighthound.
http://www.lighthound.com/images/china/MDXL_9LED_3AAA.jpg
http://www.lighthound.com/sales/multi-led_flashlights.htm
Someone over at the Tire must have followed Pydpiper's thread.
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=111348&highlight=mxdl+plastic


----------



## Firebladz (Jun 10, 2006)

*BEST DISCOVERY YET FOR CANADIAN FLASHAHOLICS PLEASE READ!!!*

There is a store called LeBaron they have 4 locations 2 in Toronto, 1 in Ottawa and 1 in Montreal!

They sell almost a full line-up of Streamlight, Inova, MAG, Coast and some other lights by Columbia and Bushnell and Balck Ice!!

Their prices are also the best I have seen by FAR!! they are on par with the prices from the states and in a few cases even better!!

PLUS they sell Li-ion CR123A Streamlight brand cells for $4.54 for a 2 pack!!

P.S. You can place orders online or by catalouge or over the phone, they do ship and from Canada! Here is the link to their website for more information!

www.lebaron.ca 

Enjoy,
Firebladz.


----------



## waterboiler (Jun 10, 2006)

The key with LeBaron is stock. I have shopped their for years for outdoor & fishing gear - great prices, spotty service and buy it if you see it needed. I think they only order maybe once or twice a year. If they have it in stock, some of the best prices around. If they do not have it on stock - don't come back next week and hope they will. Come back next spring, then they might. 

I do not want to sound too negative because it is a great place. I just have a see it and buy it attitude at LeBaron. Have been disappointed many times in comming back a few weeks later and they are out. If you ask about getting more in - they will say soon but that might be 6 months for some items.


----------



## Firebladz (Jun 10, 2006)

Waterboiler:

Yes but there might be a reason for this...

Lebaron covers a lot of stuff, camping, fishing, hiking, hunting, caving, etc, etc...
My point is a lot of the sports / recreational stuff they cover is seasonal, or is the stuff you were looking for a universal year round item?

P.S. I should add that when I was at the store "Ottawa Location" it was well stocked with a good selection of the brands I listed...

Firebladz.


----------



## waterboiler (Jun 10, 2006)

I shop at LeBaron on a regular basis, the first place I head for "outdoor" oriented gear. Thay have been getting better at stocking stuff. The year round stuff does tend to be a bit better then the seasonal stuff but when fishing stuff is plentiful in March and spotty ( rods/reals ) in June, I suspect they are loosing a lot of sales. I tend to buy a bit of fishing gear in March ( wishing for the summer ) but the bulk gets bought in May/June. I have taken to shopping for my camping gear ( stoves, food ... ) in the winter - amazing selection at that time and prices to boot.

I find the Canadian Tire near me does a good job of keeping this stuff in stock, through the summer - albeit they cater to a different 'crowd' of fisherman. Maybe to get the deals ( on the "good" stuff ) LeBaron has to order in bulk and off season. Their prices are amazing - well worth the drive.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Jun 11, 2006)

LEDninja said:


> Canadian Tire flyer shows Stanley tripod LED lights on Father's day sale 2006 June 10-16.Full size model CAD$26.19.
> http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=95-112


Unless it was a typo, this same "MaxLife 369" is advertised in the Walmart flyer (canadian) at only *$9.88* cdn each . I went to a Walmart nearby tonight and after wasting several minutes looking for where they moved the flashlights to, I could not find this "MaxLife 369" to confirm it was indeed at only *$9.88* cdn each and it was almost closing time at end.





found in center flyer (on store flyer page) with tent on front on page.6
http://walmart.crosscap.ca/wps-portal/storelocator/Canada-ViewCircular.jsp?page=sfy


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 11, 2006)

Never saw the Stanley lighys at Walmart. Never saw them at the local Canadian Tire either. But then my local Canadian Tire (downtown Hamalton on Main Street) is such a  tiny  store.

Le Baron does not make it easy to order online.
Neither do these guys.
http://www.kayak-canada.ca/Fenix/fenix.htm
If 1-man operations like Seriouslights (Canada), Fenix-store (USA), Emillion (Hong Kong) can set up proper online stores, I wonder why these guys cannot.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 11, 2006)

Firebladz said:


> ....PLUS they sell Li-ion CR123A Streamlight brand cells for $4.54 for a 2 pack!!....


Interesting thing about this. During my recent visits to both the Markham and Mississauga LeBaron outlets, the Streamlight CR123A's were not on the battery display rack with all the other batteries (including Energizer CR123A's). The casual observer may have surmised that they were out of stock. Indeed, one LeBaron employee I asked simply said "If they aren't there, we don't have any."

In fact, both stores had stock. It was just a case of finding the LeBaron employee who knew where they were kept.....out of sight in a drawer below a display cabinet in both cases. Don't ask me why because there was plenty of room to accommodate them on the display rack with the other batteries.

So......if you visit a LeBaron store and you don't see any Streamlight 123A's, don't assume that they are out of stock.


----------



## savumaki (Jun 11, 2006)

LEDninja said:


> Never saw the Stabley lighys at Walmart. Never saw them at the local Canadian Tire either. But then my local Canadian Tire (downtown Hamalton on Main Street) is such a  tiny  store.
> 
> Le Baron does not make it easy to order online.
> Neither do these guys.
> ...



The 'red' is mine;
I think you would be hard put to find a more inhospitable web site than the LeBaron one. Just trying to find an item can be a real adventure. I have emailed them on several occasions pointing out some difficulties but they don't even bother to acknowledge.

The stores themselves are great but even there it can be hard to find items unless you luck into someone who seems to be in the know.

Karl


----------



## DUQ (Jun 11, 2006)

SIR has a really bad E-store also. I order directly from the catalogue

www.sirmailorder.com


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 11, 2006)

savumaki said:


> ...I think you would be hard put to find a more inhospitable web site than the LeBaron one...


I concur. How about when they change product catalogues from one year to the next? Sections of one year's catalogue have been deleted from their site but the corresponding sections of the next year's catalgue have yet to be added. This goes on for weeks  .

Their prices are what keeps me going back year after year. Before LeBaron started to handle Inova's, I was buying all my Inova lights from Tetragon Distributors in Mississauga: http://www.tetragon.ca/. Along came LeBaron, and there was no contest. BTW, Tetragon is also a SureFire dealer, but take a look at their prices on SF's :thumbsdow 

Also, LeBaron's guarantee is top notch. When my first Inova T4 didn't seat properly in the charging cradle, I returned it to LeBaron's Markham store, and they replaced it immediately with another factory-sealed T4. I was in-and-out of the store in two minutes. That, I liked.


----------



## Firebladz (Jun 11, 2006)

I should also add that Lebaron carries Petzl headlamps!
Sorry it was in a different part of the catalogue...

Big Bob brings up a very good point!

When I was in Lebaron here at the Ottawa store the streamlight 123 cells were also behind the counter with the lights and not out on the rack with the rest of the batteries...

So if you don't see it just ask theres a very good chance it's in stock just not on display...

Firebladz.


----------



## savumaki (Jun 11, 2006)

DUQ said:


> SIR has a really bad E-store also. I order directly from the catalogue
> 
> www.sirmailorder.com



I think SIR is great compared to the LeBaron site . Mind you they have a lot of polishing to do b4 they can run with some of the other suppliers that have been mentioned.
That said I DO LIKE their prices; not a light related item but I purchased a rifled barrel (24in) shotgun w/a canitilever mount (Remington) for deer hunting last year and had change from $500. Plus the great thing is there's no PST for out of province :naughty:.

Karl


----------



## WNG (Jun 11, 2006)

The Walmart flyer for the Stanley light is a mistake.
Walmart is not honoring the price. Big sign at display indicating the price is for the Stanley keychain light.


----------



## pathalogical (Sep 13, 2006)

Anyone been to Canadian Tire lately ? They have the 2D Mag LED. They didn't have a price on it though. Also, Bass Pro Shop (Vaughan) has some Nite-Ize upgrade parts for Mags. Tail clicky for the AA and LED drop-ins and LEDs for D and C Mags and MagCharger replacement bulbs.


----------



## waterboiler (Sep 13, 2006)

Has anybody found the miniMagLED's in Canada yet ? While CT is slowly getting the C/D stuff in no mini's. I have looked in Wallyworld, HomeDespot - both have poor light selections.

I should probably head to LeBaron they were the first place to have the MagLED's in stock maybe they will lead the way with the mini's as well


----------



## Loomy (Sep 13, 2006)

FYI, the 15 million candlepower Cyclops Thor is said to be at Canadian Costco for 30-40 bucks. I figure they're clearing the stock out.


----------



## Neil (Sep 13, 2006)

i'm pretty sure lebaron has the mini's as i emailed them quite a while ago and they said they would be getting them about the end of august, also does anyone know if any of the toronto canadian tires have the mag led's?


----------



## LumenHound (Sep 13, 2006)

Neil said:


> i'm pretty sure lebaron has the mini's as i emailed them quite a while ago and they said they would be getting them about the end of august, also does anyone know if any of the toronto canadian tires have the mag led's?


I was at the Leslie Street Canadian Tire 2 days ago and the Mag leds weren't in stock. In fact, the Mag offerings were pretty slim, to say the least.


----------



## Blazer (Sep 13, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> I was at the Leslie Street Canadian Tire 2 days ago and the Mag leds weren't in stock. In fact, the Mag offerings were pretty slim, to say the least.




Same experience here, seems like CT is clearing out Mag products. Hopefully to make way for the MagLEDs but I'm not sure.


----------



## mosport (Sep 13, 2006)

Been checking the light section at Mississauga Square 1 Walmart every few weeks for the 2AA Mags and it's been out of stock for a while now. Perhaps they're not restocking incans anticipating the LED Canadian product launch?


----------



## warpdrive (Sep 14, 2006)

waterboiler said:


> I should probably head to LeBaron they were the first place to have the MagLED's in stock maybe they will lead the way with the mini's as well


 
I saw both 2AA and 3AA MagLED at Lebaron Ottawa.


----------



## waterboiler (Sep 14, 2006)

If anybody is in the local area ( or up for the drive ) of Oakville the CT at 5 & 403 had the 3D LED light. The one at 5 & Trafalgar had just the drop in for the 3 Cell, as of last night. 

IIRC the full light was $49.99 and the drop in was about $30. I found the 3D torch to be a bit pricey, I do believe LeBaron was cheaper.
I suspect the the bulk of the CT stores in the GTA will have stock in a few days/weeks if you do not want to do the drive.


----------



## savumaki (Sep 14, 2006)

I can't find a maglite of any sort in 3 local CT stores.


----------



## Pydpiper (Sep 15, 2006)

I have yet to see any either...


----------



## Blazer (Sep 15, 2006)

waterboiler said:


> If anybody is in the local area ( or up for the drive ) of Oakville the CT at 5 & 403 had the 3D LED light. The one at 5 & Trafalgar had just the drop in for the 3 Cell, as of last night.
> 
> IIRC the full light was $49.99 and the drop in was about $30. I found the 3D torch to be a bit pricey, I do believe LeBaron was cheaper.
> I suspect the the bulk of the CT stores in the GTA will have stock in a few days/weeks if you do not want to do the drive.




WOW, I'm very surprised that CT had the dropin. I've never seen them carry any Mag accessories or parts other than spare bulbs. And the kicker for me is I just moved out of that area so the CT closer to me now has nothing. I have to check LeBaron Mississauga.


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 15, 2006)

CT Hamilton Upper James & Mohawk
3 cell Maglite LED $50
2 cell Maglite LED $47
2 cell LED upgrade $28
EDIT: The 3D & 4D incans are red tagged at $28.
All minimags seem to have disappeared eccept for the downtown store on Main street which still has a blue and a red one.

The hotspot is no brighter than that of an SMJLED SS PR but much bigger.
Total output is an order of magnitude brighter.
Flood area just before donut hole appears smaller than that can be produced by the SS PR.


----------



## waterboiler (Sep 15, 2006)

I can confirm that LeBaron - Mississauga has a supply of MagLED products in stock.

Drop-ins are $19.94 for 2,3 or 4 cell
C/D LED torches are all around $30 or less
2AA MiniLED $26.45
3AA MiniLED $29.54

I did induldge myself a picked up both AA's, a 4 Cell drop-in and a Nite-Ize IQ switch ( Yeh I know but it called to me ).

The 4 cell is really quite nice in my 4D, great throw and the usual only semi useful focus. The batteries in it are near the end of life on the incan and the LED easily outdoes it. My not be as bright on a fresh set of cells but I suspect it will average out better in the "long run", pun intended.

The 3AA is visibly brighter than the 2AA, which surprizes me since they are both on new cells and "3W". The tint of the 2AA is not the best ( lottery looser ) and is more of a magenta. I suspect a lower flux bin than the 3AA which is quite white, like the 4 cell drop-in. The focus on the Mini is probably not worth the added complixity/cost since it only goes from a medium flood to a meduim flood with a stronger hot spot.

The IQ switch works well on my Nite-Ize equiped mini but it looks like more of a novelty than anything I will trust when light is critical, that is what my SureFire's are for.

Anyways I am not trying to do a review of these lights just passing on the availability.


----------



## The_virus (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey thanks for the info folks. I expected a delay in MagLEDs making it to Canada, but it's good to see stores like LeBaron are jumping on the bandwagon ASAP and restocking.

Stores like CT typically like to burn through old stock before replacing it, that way they can maintain the same shelf space but carry more products.

I'll probably make a LeBaron run today and update here on their stock and/or pricing. They've always been my favourite for flashlights, sometimes undercutting competition by as much as $10. The only rip off I've ever seen there was one of those giant packs of D cell Energizers, it was at least $7 more than Home Depot, but I guess they have to make their money back somewhere don't they? Heh


----------



## camshaft (Sep 16, 2006)

Here in Calgary we have Wholesale Sports. I called around to every CT, WalMart, HD ect....but only Wholesale Sports had the LED conversions.

Picked 3 up for $24 a piece. Dont know if this is a good price or not, but beggers cant be choosers.

Big difference upon install. Like it a lot

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## The_virus (Sep 16, 2006)

I just got back from LeBaron Ottawa and I can confirm they have 2D, 3D, 2AA, and 3AA MagLEDs in black and pewter, PLUS the drop-in conversions.

The 3D was $38.XX
2AA $26.54

I picked up the 3AA for $29.54 and a 4 cell LED upgrade for $19.54

They don't have the LED conversions on regular display, you have to ask for them, they don't have any replacement bulbs on the shelf. Since this is the case, I don't know if they have 2 and 3 cell drop-ins.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Sep 17, 2006)

Loomy said:


> FYI, the 15 million candlepower Cyclops Thor is said to be at Canadian Costco for 30-40 bucks. I figure they're clearing the stock out.


 
Saw a ton at my local Burnaby Costco for ~ 37 bucks before taxes. Ballpark anyways. Was thinking about picking up one myself.


----------



## pr5owner (Sep 19, 2006)

here in calgary i went to CT and picked up a MagLite 3D LED 3W $49.99 only 2 left at the northland location, not bad, also picked up some LED Turn signals for my car 

the 3D isnt bad for $50, but my TM803x3 blows it away


----------



## Brighteyez (Sep 19, 2006)

With some of the $CAD prices that you guys are posting, it sounds like they may be lower than some of the US prices.

Is it time to start a "Getting ripped off in the U.S." whine thread? :lolsign:


----------



## Varroa (Sep 19, 2006)

The_virus said:


> I just got back from LeBaron Ottawa and I can confirm they have 2D, 3D, 2AA, and 3AA MagLEDs in black and pewter, PLUS the drop-in conversions.
> 
> The 3D was $38.XX
> 2AA $26.54
> ...



I got my 3D drop-in from the Ottawa location and they had them on display with all the maglites (about 1 month ago mind you).


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 23, 2006)

Canadian Tire Hamilton Main street just east of Wellington got
2AA minimagLED $37
3 cell drop-in $27
2D magLED

They also restocked the 2AA incan. 
Held up both versions and went" Oh my god. The LED version is soooo loooooog!"


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Sep 24, 2006)

The Canadian Tire in Medicine Hat, Alberta has the MagLED 2 (price not noted) & 3 ($47.99) D lights, plus the replacement LED modules ($27.99 each). I did not buy a 3 cell module, due to being finance-challenged right now.


----------



## Pydpiper (Sep 24, 2006)

Canadian tire in Woodstock, ontario got the replacement LEDs in, I bought one for my 2C. The 2D light that came with the LED looked as though it may have had a shinier reflector than the incandescent, but I could be wrong..


----------



## pathalogical (Sep 26, 2006)

Was just a my local Cdn Tire and saw the following:

2 AA MagLED $36.99
2 D MagLED $46.99
3 D MagLED $49.99
2D & 3D MagLED bulb only $27.99

All a bit to pricey for me. Has anyone taken the plunge on these ?


----------



## warpdrive (Sep 26, 2006)

pathalogical said:


> Was just a my local Cdn Tire and saw the following:
> 
> 2 AA MagLED $36.99
> 2 D MagLED $46.99
> ...


 
Way too pricey. CT puts Maglights on sale from time to time for 25% off, which will make it almost as good as Lebaron.ca's price. If you have a Lebaron nearby, it's much easier to go there instead 

BTW: they sell Streamlight CR123 batteries for $4.50 a pair, which is a pretty good grab while you are there (and pick up a few Spyderco pocketknives for a good price if you are there)


----------



## Schnotts (Sep 26, 2006)

I have the Noma 6V incandescent light. Almost as bright as my Surefire 6P. Nice rubbery grip and only $24 Canadian. Its actually a pretty good light for the coin.


----------



## pathalogical (Sep 26, 2006)

warpdrive,

Closest Lebarons is in Mississauga. Will have to keep an eye on Bass Pro in Vaughan and maybe Home Depot. At Bass Pro I bought a Gerber Suspension multi tool, $49.99. While at the Tire, they also have the Suspension...for $59.99. Sooo, looks like a little shopping around is needed.


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 30, 2006)

Saw a Sanyo Eneloop display at THE SOURCE by CIRCUIT CITY
Prices are way too high as usual.
2 pak $18
4 pak $30
8 pak $45
AA 2000 MAH typical
AAA 800 MAH typical
There are also chargers but when I saw they cannot charge 1 nor 3 cells I lost interest.

EDIT
Just found out there is a discussion about Canadian eneloop availability in the batteries forum
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=135019


----------



## LumenHound (Sep 30, 2006)

LEDninja said:


> Saw a Sanyo Eneloop display at THE SOURCE by CIRCUIT CITY
> Prices are way too high as usual.
> 2 pak $18
> 4 pak $30
> ...


Are these prices tax in?
If somebody said to me "that comes to $34.19 please", for a 4 pak of Enloops I'd scream, then run out of the store, then wake up and realize I've just had a terrible nightmare.


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 30, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> Are these prices tax in?
> If somebody said to me "that comes to $34.19 please", for a 4 pak of Enloops I'd scream, then run out of the store, then wake up and realize I've just had a terrible nightmare.


Prices are before tax. It is not a dream.
With Duracell AA4 2650 NAH and AAA4 1000NAH $15 at Walmart I did not buy any. Just have to be rigorous charging my seldom used stuff once a month.

http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/SearchResults.aspx?language=en-CA&keywords=eneloop&pagenum=0
Hope the link works.

Hedonics the mail order company that sells totally useless junk at redicalous high prices has the Bushnell 3 W multilevel light for $69.99. I guess it is a better deal than their last offering - a 10 LED ebay light for $ 59.99.
Did a search on CPF but did not see any prices on the Bushnell. Just amp draw info and lots of pretty pics of a disassembled unit.


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Oct 2, 2006)

The Canadian Tire store here in Weyburn now has these MagLED products:
- 3 C or D module: $27.99;
- 2 AA: $36.99;
- 2 D: $46.99;
- 3D: $49.99;
plus GST & PST, of course.

As soon as I get some more "play" money, I hope to buy one of the 3 C or D modules to test against my DB-3W and DB-K2 modules


----------



## BayMoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Just came back from Loblaws here in Ontario and saw the Dorcy Hawkeye 1watt LED flashlight for 14.94. Quite a significant pricedrop from it's original retail price of $40 when it first displayed. (Highway 7 / McCowan)

*Picture *


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 4, 2006)

Sears Limerage mall Hamilton got the Hawkeye and Tatical Gear for $29.99 each.


----------



## Pydpiper (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought the drop in for my 2c, quite happy wit it, as far as a mag goes. It has a tight, white hotsop that throws wonderfully.


----------



## savumaki (Oct 4, 2006)

Finally saw a 2D mag at CTC in Lindsay @46. Pretty much lost in a sea of other makes, makes you wonder if there is going to be a parting of the ways.

Karl


----------



## Marlite (Oct 5, 2006)

Canadian Tire Flyer for Friday Oct. 6 To Thursday. Oct.12, 2006. Vamcouver, B.C. Page. 21 _

SUNFORCE _(*THOR*) 10 Million candlepower AC/DC cordless reg.$89.99. Save 65% on at *$29.99.* Orange casing black trim. Just in time for Halloween!

Best price ever! It's huge, order a wagon or cart too, or a bicycle mount from Dae. 

Note: _Pic extracted from CT's online catalogue and online pricing! _Use in store Flyer pricing.

Enjoy, Marlite

10-Million Candlepower Spotlight 

 Product# 37-9446-0  View larger image




Price $89.99





12 volts
Bright orange body
Wide light opening
Handy strap and handle
Includes base for stability
On/off switch
*Canadian Tire Warranty* If a product is defective, the manufacturer's warranty applies. If none is specified, this product carries a 1-year Canadian Tire warranty redeemable at any Canadian Tire store.

Marlite


----------



## Pydpiper (Oct 6, 2006)

Same add here in Ontario, I'm almost tempted to get another at that price, one for the key chain.


----------



## chimo (Oct 7, 2006)

A little less output than a Thor, but you may want to check out this find  at Loblaws.

Paul


----------



## ciam (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought it's the same product as Thor but just branded differently? Not sure though. Anyway, I just got one myself and started charging it now. Can't go wrong with C$29.99. But this guy is really bulky and heavy. Before I can afford to upgrade to a mini HID, maybe just play with it for the moment to satisfy my hunger for more lumens.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Oct 12, 2006)

http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/P...line&category=Flashlights_LED&product=6119095

This 4 LED light sold by The Source looks like a clone of an EternaLight 3AAA Derringer. Unlike the Derringer, it has only two modes: on, and flashing. C$12.99. Anyone bought this one?

Typical for The Source, they have very little in the way of specs (cell sizes??).


----------



## Pydpiper (Oct 12, 2006)

ciam said:


> I thought it's the same product as Thor but just branded differently? Not sure though. Anyway, I just got one myself and started charging it now. Can't go wrong with C$29.99. But this guy is really bulky and heavy. Before I can afford to upgrade to a mini HID, maybe just play with it for the moment to satisfy my hunger for more lumens.



That is the Thor, no doubt about it!
Before switching it to HID there are a couple smaller and less expensive mods you can do, especially if you already think it is too heavy..
The bulb spacer mod was a night and day difference, I just don't know where to find it anymore..


----------



## trucarp (Oct 14, 2006)

Newbie here,

Anybody have one of theseor know anything about them? I might be up near Lebaron and may check it out. What is this "light chip" they are talking about? A sexy name for an LED?

http://www.lebaron.ca/pdffiles_sp06/outdoor/coast_light.pdf 

great forum.

Andy


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 14, 2006)

Coast is a German company.
Don't know much about them. 2 things stick in mymind from browing CPF.
1) They are not watertight.
2) They tend to use funny batteries.
Here is a link to one of their big US retailers. Clicking on the pictures brings up more info.
http://www.flash-lights.com/index.p....html/XTCsid/c90fb729de28a98e2b6ad231b2043333


----------



## pathalogical (Oct 15, 2006)

I went to LeBaron (Miss.) and took the NiteIze plunge. I bought the 2AA LED upgrade combo pack, white LED & tail cap switch for $8.63. The cap is half metal (threads) and half plastic (exterior and clickie). The actual clickie is jiggly and does rattle when shaken. I don't think the O ring seal is very tight. The LED beam is very round and bright for up close use. It does have a tint, nearly identical to my SL LED. Not very ideal for throw as the light tends to disperse when trying to light up something further away, making it look more tinty. Overall, useful for up close, indoor use...I give it 3 out of 5. 

I also bought an Inova Microlight (white), $6.94. This is a neat little bugger. It doesn't fit on my keychain very comfy and makes it very bulky on my keyfob. I give it 4 out of 5.

They did have MagLEDs. The prices were a bit cheaper than Cdn Tire. Not many Pelican products to choose from and had some Scorpions in a locked cabinet.


----------



## DUQ (Oct 15, 2006)

The NiteIze drop in is great for close up work. Great upgrade for the price. I think I'll grab one for my MM that I keep by my comp. Lebaron also has a nice selection of Streamlight products.


----------



## MrEternaLight (Oct 15, 2006)

PhotonBoy - thanks for the tip! I will keep an eye-out for that one!



PhotonBoy said:


> http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/P...line&category=Flashlights_LED&product=6119095
> 
> This 4 LED light sold by The Source looks like a clone of an EternaLight 3AAA Derringer. Unlike the Derringer, it has only two modes: on, and flashing. C$12.99. Anyone bought this one?
> 
> Typical for The Source, they have very little in the way of specs (cell sizes??).


----------



## Pax et Lux (Oct 16, 2006)

I got the Nite Ize upgrade from Mountain Equipment Co-op, Vancouver, for $6.25 - this is without the tailswitch - which I consider a good price considering how much I've used it already.

Web info: http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442617674&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302707531&bmUID=1160166223707

MEC also has Infinity Ultras at $32 (which is around the RRP, tho' I've seen them online from the US substantially less), and a few Princeton Tec lights at reasonable prices.

I saw a London Drugs flyer saying they were now stocking, and were discounting (!), Mag LED lights, but there was no more info - and their website is next to useless. Has anyone checked this out? If it's true, they should be cheaper than Crappy Tire. 

I was going to go over to the Downtown Vancouver London Drugs store on my lunchbreak but I spent my time eating cake and reading CPF. Easily distracted, I know. . .


----------



## bill_n_opus (Oct 17, 2006)

Pax et Lux said:


> I got the Nite Ize upgrade from Mountain Equipment Co-op, Vancouver, for $6.25 - this is without the tailswitch - which I consider a good price considering how much I've used it already.
> 
> Web info: http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442617674&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302707531&bmUID=1160166223707
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for reminding me ... i've been thinking about this for awhile.


----------



## AvroArrow (Oct 17, 2006)

Pax et Lux said:


> I saw a London Drugs flyer saying they were now stocking, and were discounting (!), Mag LED lights, but there was no more info - and their website is next to useless. Has anyone checked this out? If it's true, they should be cheaper than Crappy Tire.
> 
> I was going to go over to the Downtown Vancouver London Drugs store on my lunchbreak but I spent my time eating cake and reading CPF. Easily distracted, I know. . .



Haha, that's funny, I think I should check out the downtown LD on much lunch break too.  Speaking of London Drugs, I was at the 41st & Victoria store and they had some Dorcy LEDs on clearance. Off the top of my head, I think it was:

Dorcy 1AAA LED: $9.99 (reg. $15.99) (the old style with reflector, not optic) (not as cheap as $5.94USD at Target in US)
Dorcy 1AA LED: $14.99 (reg. $2x.xx)
Dorcy 1 watt headlamp or 1 watt 2AA: $24.99 (reg. $3x.xx)

I don't remember seeing any Mags at LD though.


----------



## Calina (Oct 18, 2006)

SAIL (or S.A.I.L.) http://www.sail.qc.ca/index.jsp has a nice selection of lights. They are located on Montreal's South Shore but ship worldwide. They usually have good prices - they are trying to beat Le Baron's prices and often they do. 

Huge store!


----------



## trucarp (Oct 19, 2006)

Just started using the Noma 1 Watt luxeon 3-AAA in my job as a building inspector and it really rocks!. A very strong, even,white beam. real bright too. The switch seems a bit finicky, and the 2nd switch position which is supposed to be 50% power seems more like 80% power. Small complaints. About $35 at Crappy Tire. I saw quite afew other NOMA products there that looked new and interesting.
Andy


----------



## Alfonso (Oct 22, 2006)

New to this forum. Came across this in the search for something for the farm, and now plenty to consider. Saying that . . . . I've used a Panasonic 4xD flashlight for years here. Picked it up at local UFA. A reasonably large, good quality spot for about 30 m max (2.5 m diameter), with light throw out to 50 m. I'm now looking for a replacement for this unit. Something with substantial spot at distances approaching 50 m. Using this as a complement to a couple of 2xC pelicans for closer work. Any suggestions from Canadian suppliers? How is the crop of chargeable lights vs these $$ D/6V lights? I've always been leary of the cheaper "multi-mil" candlepower lights, but are there some that are good? thanks for any and all


----------



## Pydpiper (Oct 30, 2006)

I see the 15MCP Thor is on sale at Canadian Tire this week for $49, that is 50% off.


----------



## pathalogical (Oct 30, 2006)

Pydpiper said:


> I see the 15MCP Thor is on sale at Canadian Tire this week for $49, that is 50% off.


Those lights look way to big to carry around. I can't see it being convenient to "have" one of those around. It probably takes up half of ones trunk space, especially for a small car. I have two Brinkmanns in the car (1 & 3 mcp), they never get used. But...ya never know when yer gonna need a big bright light !!! That's why we buy these things, eh !


----------



## DUQ (Oct 30, 2006)

Just mount them on th ehood to save on trunk space


----------



## Pydpiper (Oct 30, 2006)

I keep mine in the closet, I get a silly grin everytime I see it.. I take it out every couple weeks just to remind myself what a really, really bright light is.. It makes a good light for my home being in the country, my backyard is pretty far away..
For the money it it an amazing light.. The most practical reason to buy one is simple bragging rights.


----------



## pathalogical (Oct 30, 2006)

Pydpiper said:


> I keep mine in the closet, I get a silly grin everytime I see it.. I take it out every couple weeks just to remind myself what a really, really bright light is.. It makes a good light for my home being in the country, my backyard is pretty far away..
> For the money it it an amazing light.. The most practical reason to buy one is simple bragging rights.


Actually, in addition to my two Brinks, I also have the 1 mcp cordless Brink sitting on my tv stand. Maybe I'll charge it up and have some fun with it !


----------



## Calina (Oct 30, 2006)

I bought a 1 Mcd Brinkmanns 15 or 20 years ago. The first time I turned it on, it flooded the whole campsite with such an insane amount of light that it was embassing. All in all it has been used 10 minutes at the most. It is sitting in its box in the basement. I keep it just in case,
one never knows




 .


----------



## Pydpiper (Oct 31, 2006)

Slightly off topic guys.. But your big lights usually use lead acid batteries, it is best to top them up every now and then, it is real bad for them to let the battery sit around partially charged. They say at least every 6 months for a top up, and charge after every use..


----------



## Calina (Oct 31, 2006)

Pydpiper said:


> Slightly off topic guys.. But your big lights usually use lead acid batteries, it is best to top them up every now and then, it is real bad for them to let the battery sit around partially charged. They say at least every 6 months for a top up, and charge after every use..


 
No wonder it's heavy! lead acid batteries...


----------



## pathalogical (Oct 31, 2006)

Pydpiper said:


> Slightly off topic guys.. But your big lights usually use lead acid batteries, it is best to top them up every now and then, it is real bad for them to let the battery sit around partially charged. They say at least every 6 months for a top up, and charge after every use..


Just found that out the hard way last night. My Brink 1mcp SLA batt would not recharge. This is kinda why I'm not really crazy about any kind of rechargables, including my MagCharger, which I do top up, even though it doesn't get used. I bought this Brink in the late 90s. Is there any way to revive a SLA or is it gone for good ?


----------



## pathalogical (Nov 2, 2006)

Went to Bass Pro yesterday, nothing too exciting in the flashlight isle, other than relocating it again. The usual line up of G2, C2, E1e, E2O. Mags a bunch but no MagLEDs, none. NiteIze stuff. The only thing new that I saw was the 12 pack SF batteries at $39.99.


----------



## TOMTEC (Nov 2, 2006)

pathalogical said:


> Just found that out the hard way last night. My Brink 1mcp SLA batt would not recharge. This is kinda why I'm not really crazy about any kind of rechargables, including my MagCharger, which I do top up, even though it doesn't get used. I bought this Brink in the late 90s. Is there any way to revive a SLA or is it gone for good ?


Seeing as Canadian Tire seems to put their 1MCP spotlights on sale for $9.99 every few weeks or so, it may be a better deal to buy a new one. I've seen them revive automotive and marine lead acid batteries before, but I believe it involved replacing the fluid inside and using a special charger. I don't think it would be worth the effort/possible to do this on a sealed unit.

Speaking of Canadian Tire... I believe this coming week they are putting the Maglites (and accessories, including the Maglite LED Upgrade) on sale. Don't have the flyer handy, but I believe the LED Upgrade Module should be going for just under $20.

TOMTEC


----------



## Glas4d (Nov 2, 2006)

30% off all mag products. Gonna pick myself up a 3D Magled.


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Nov 3, 2006)

I bought one of the MagLED 3 C or D LED up-grade modules yesterday, and put it into one of my 3 C Mags to shoot off against the Diamond-LED.com DB-3W & DB-K2 LED modules I had already.

I must be getting old, or my eyes were tired, but the MagLED module looked brighter than either of the DB modules above. And it was $19.something before tax (wahoo, only 5% PST here!)

Now, if we could just convince The Source by Circuit City to re-stock Mag 2 C on their website for $12.50 per light plus free shipping...


----------



## pathalogical (Nov 3, 2006)

Home Depot -- Just bought the Workforce 1 mcp rechargable spotlight for $9.98. It's a built-in 6v SLA battery with H3 55w bulb. My 1mcp rechargie Brink has shoned its last light. This new one is much, much lighter in weight. One note though, there is a sticker on the light that says "Battery must be charged in the first six months of date of manufacture". Guess what the date is...200605 !!! That means November is the sixth month. Out of the package the light seems to have a good charge already, but will definitely get a full dosage of juice tonight (16hrs). I scavenged through the other lights but all had the same dates. It's not in the flashlight isle, but where they have those tripod halogen worklights, next to the Tool Rental dept. This was the Yorkdale location, not sure if other stores are set up the same. Also bought a Gerber Clutch mini tool for $9.99 (grey). But I now have buyers remorse...they also had the Inferno Red one. I might go back and exchange it for that colour. Hmmm...decisions, decisions...


----------



## mnj (Nov 4, 2006)

I was just a the Source, all of there flashlights were on clearance. The nexxtech 3w (q3 knockoff?) was on for $29. I was tempted to buy it, but I just dropped $20 on 2 aaa Eneloops :thumbsdow. I think I will be hold off on any more flashlight purchases until Fenix starts use the Cree XR-E !!


----------



## LumenHound (Nov 4, 2006)

mnj said:


> I was tempted to buy it, but I just dropped $20 on 2 aaa Eneloops :thumbsdow.



Whoa! 20 bucks for a single pair of AAA's?! Now that's gotta sting.


----------



## Tactical Sponge (Nov 5, 2006)

*Report on new Dorcy AAA colours at Mark's*

After picking up a MagLED upgrade for my 2D from Canadian Tire, I stopped by Mark's Work Wearhouse. They have Dorcy 1 AAA LED lights in a display tray at the checkout counter that is obviously intended to appeal to their women customers. They had three colours: gold, burgundy, and violet, I think. The bodies lack the rubber grips of the original versions and have knurled there instead. However, the lights are the lensed, reflectorless type. They are also more expensive than the standard version at Mark's: about $14.99 each.


----------



## Calina (Nov 6, 2006)

LumenHound said:


> Whoa! 20 bucks for a single pair of AAA's?! Now that's gotta sting.


 
Yep, it certainly stings besides it also stinks!!!


----------



## Builder (Nov 6, 2006)

pathalogical said:


> Home Depot -- Just bought the Workforce 1 mcp rechargable spotlight for $9.98. It's a built-in 6v SLA battery with H3 55w bulb. My 1mcp rechargie Brink has shoned its last light. This new one is much, much lighter in weight. One note though, there is a sticker on the light that says "Battery must be charged in the first six months of date of manufacture". Guess what the date is...200605 !!! That means November is the sixth month. Out of the package the light seems to have a good charge already, but will definitely get a full dosage of juice tonight (16hrs).


If this has a 9v wall-wart charger - it's the same one I bought my gf. I tested the open ckt output and it's over 16v! Sure to cook the SLA if left plugged in by accident.

I added this circuit on the DC cord and now she can leave it charging without worrying about dead batteries.


----------



## Calina (Nov 13, 2006)

I was in my local Circuit City (The Source) store this last saturday and they had a bunch of ligths reduce by 60% for clearance. These included single and multi LEDs, Lux 1 and incan.

I didn't find anything that I liked but a guy next to me pick up a lux 1 4AA cells light for $22.00 cdn; not bad.


----------



## Pax et Lux (Nov 14, 2006)

My favourite place for buying flashlights in the Vancouver, BC, area is Dave's Surplus and Tactical, in New Westminster.

They are selling G2s for $45 CDN and Surefire lithium batteries at $3 each (or buy 12 for $35.99 and save one cent!).

Dave's is an authorised Surefire retailer, and carries the complete line - they even had the Kroma before it went up on the Surefire website.

They are also a Streamlight distributor - I got my ProPolymer 4AA Luxeon from there for around $50 (might have been $55, but it was around MSRP).

They also have a selection of interesting lights by other manufacturers, which I can't really remember. But to see every Surefire currently in production on a shelf, and be able to handle them - and the staff put batteries in them and allow you to play with them in a darkened room at the back of the store. . . priceless!

Their website (which has their address): http://www.davesarmysurplus.com/index.php?cPath=55

Note: I'm not connected with the store in any way and have nothing to gain by posting this.


----------



## LumenHound (Nov 14, 2006)

Has anyone tried the all metal 3D flashlight that The Source sells?
Nexxtech™ 3D black metal flashlight 

For 6 loonies plus tax including free shipping it seems like a good deal.

Canadian issued Visa, MasterCard, Amex, or INTERAC online sevice and Canadian addresses only.

Sale ends November 30th.


----------



## pathalogical (Nov 14, 2006)

"Also includes on/off rubber push button for easy operation."

They make it sound like the switch is an option. Would make for a good laugh at the store, "Can I have one without the switch ?" No rec's or reviews...who wants to be the first ! Is it a 3-D _cell_ or 3-_Dimensional_ light, for $6 it's a good deal over a Mag...I'm gonna get my red/blue glasses.


----------



## MeLLoJeLLo (Nov 16, 2006)

mnj said:


> I was just a the Source, all of there flashlights were on clearance. The nexxtech 3w (q3 knockoff?) was on for $29. I was tempted to buy it, but I just dropped $20 on 2 aaa Eneloops :thumbsdow. I think I will be hold off on any more flashlight purchases until Fenix starts use the Cree XR-E !!



If only you knew! I bought 2x 4AA Eneloops (and just received it today!) from a online store in Singapore for 35$CAN shipping included. On theSource (RadioShack) they sell them almost that price for only 4AA!

And about those AAA you bought. I calculated and you could have bought 2x 4AAA (8 AAA batteries!!) for 21.89 $CAN, shipping included!!!

So next time fellow canadians, go there: onlneshop.com.sg and and check out the prices for eneloops! Don't forget it's in Singapore Dollars on the site. But you can easily translate that into your local currency with a site like xe.com. (Singapore dollars are worth less than Canadian money, that helps)


----------



## Pax et Lux (Nov 16, 2006)

Following on from LumenHound's information about The Source (above), they are also reportedly selling:

Dorcy 3D flashlight- $3.20: 
http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Flashlights_Krypton&product=6118811

2D flashlight (no manufacturer stated) - $3.20:
http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Flashlights_Krypton&product=6118815

Nexxtech "diver's flashlight" (SL PP 4aa Led - NOT Lux - clone) - $12:
http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Flashlights_Waterproof&product=6118956

These are apparently in-store clearance reductions (as opposed to web-only deals). For more in-store offers, see:
http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/outlet.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Lights&pagenum=1&sort=1

This is only what I've seen on the website, so I'll have to go into a store and check these out - and report back here if I see anything of interest (like non of these lights are available, or are displayed at full price). I'm always slightly skeptical of The Source, possibly because their lights can be of varying quality and somewhat overpriced.

As ever, I have nothing to gain from posting this!


----------



## Calina (Nov 16, 2006)

I wanted to build a small 9 V light using 5 mm LEDs for some time; then I found this at the source yesterday : 

http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/p...5D296D902D7DBCF8AF6424A6D9E9041F35334FDE0FB2F

I'm quite disapointed with the light even for the price.

The white LED is very weak and the light it provides is dismal at best (no it is not the battery), plus it has a distinct blue tint and lot of artifacts. I thought about moding it either by replacing the LED with a better one or changing the resistor or both. I removed the four screws from the bottom but never managed to pull the light out. It seems stuck in place. I can move the board but I'm unable to pull it out completely even after applying quite a bit of force. I'll try again but this is probably going back.

I also bought a blinkie for $2.00 and it is OK. I already had one exactly the same (not from The Source) but this one is brigther (could be the batteries).


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 17, 2006)

Pax et Lux said:


> Nexxtech "diver's flashlight" (SL PP 4aa Led - NOT Lux - clone) - $12:
> http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Flashlights_Waterproof&product=6118956


Review here:
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/nightbuster_aqualed.htm
2 differences between the Aqualed & the Source version:
1 The Aqualed is blue, the Source yellow.
2 The Aqualed comes with a tube of O-ring lube, the Source none (the bubble in the blister package for the O-ring lube tube is there but nothing inside). This is important as the thing is a twisty with a big head & O-ring & quite stiff. When I was using the light I had to relube every 3 moths.


----------



## pathalogical (Nov 17, 2006)

I was at the Source yesterday and looked at the $6 3D Mag type light. I passed on it, but it might make a good host for mods. As mentioned, many other lights also on sale but nothing really worth running to the store for.


----------



## Pax et Lux (Nov 17, 2006)

Calina, LEDninja & Pathalogical:

Thanks for bringing me back down to earth with your dilligent research - I guess I was getting excited at the supposedly cheap prices and forgetting about the quality of these lights. 

I'll swing by The Source on my lunchbreak today, to see if the 2D or 3D would take a LED, but with no great expectations.

They might make Christmas presents, tho'.


----------



## chimo (Nov 23, 2006)

Here's a recent find. 

Location: Princess Auto (Ottawa)

What: Aspheric lens from a set of fog lamps.

Cost: $16.49 (plus tax)

Size: outer rim - 45mm , across dome - 40mm

I purchased these for the lens only. These are glass and have raised SAE lettering that is not noticeable in the beam (using an LED).



 

 



These are not as precise a some of the other ground lens, but they are a quick snag and relatively inexpensive.


Paul


----------



## Calina (Nov 23, 2006)

Well we don't exactly have the same definition of inexpensive...

Nevertheless I would like to know the focal length of these lenses.
Are they true aspherical, that would be god for a flaslight. The reason I'm asking is that I've been trying for quite a while now to find a suitable lens for a bicycle light.

Specifically this means a lens that would throw more light at a distance in its upper part than in the lower section. The goal is to get a more even patern of light so that the section of the road close to the cyclist gets good ligthing but the farther away sections wouldn't be so dim. I hope this is clear enough to be understandable. I'm not even sure if something like this exist.


----------



## chimo (Nov 23, 2006)

Calina said:


> Well we don't exactly have the same definition of inexpensive...



BTW, that price includes two complete fog lights, wire, switch, fuse and relay.


----------



## pathalogical (Nov 30, 2006)

*Home Depot alert !* MagLED 2 D cell $34.99. LED upgrade module for C/D lights $22.99. Quite a bit cheaper than Cdn Tire. They still have the Gerber Clutch for $9.99, the Tire sells it for $24.99.


----------



## Pydpiper (Dec 9, 2006)

December 9th to 15th, Canadian tire is selling all mag products for 30% off, I think it is a good time to try a new LED mini.


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Dec 12, 2006)

If you go to RONA and look at the Energizer battery stand they have coupons that give you up to $9 off batteries. It's actually $2/$3/$4 off.

-$2/ E2 Titanium Alkalines

-$3/E2 Lithium or E2 rechargeables (by the looks of the rechargeable image on the coupon it looks to be a NIMH. I own a few Energizer NIMH's and the image looks exactly like the ones I have on the charger.) 

-$4/Any E2 recharger unit with or without battery combo.


http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1159858&Tab=0&NoMapp=0 Tiger Direct Canada (3 store fronts in Torontohas the Energizer 15min charger for $38.99 CDN. I don't think I've ever seen the 15min chargers in the stores and it's a order in item butI could be wrong. 

If you go to Can.Tire and look at thier price it's like $79 CDN. I think the best deal you can get is to go to Can.Tire and price match. After they match the price and give you the difference and you're about to pay you pull out that $4 off coupon to sweeten the pot more. I don't think pulling the coupon out early would give you better leverage as some stores till argue Tiger as selling OEM when they're not. Everything is in retail packaging unless marked OEM otherwise.

*edit*
Get a few coupons when at RONA because these coupons are good till MARCH 15, 2007.

When I thought about it again you might want to see it Wallyworld would price match it. I've not been to Wallys in a while. Anyone happen to know how much a 4xAA and 4xAAA (and what mAh they are) NIMH by Energizers are? Also how much are thier 15min chargers? Thier http://www.walmart.ca site sucks for surfing. It's like only 10% of the stores inventory is online. :thumbsdow 

Anyone know where in Toronto to get Maglite 6C and 6D's? Also what about Maglite rubber switch caps? I've got a 2C which the cap fell off one wet night riding home.  




Zero_Enigma


----------



## derrick (Dec 12, 2006)

For Energizer 2500mAh AA NiMH:

London drugs has them on sale, 4-pack for $14.99. 

I have heard that Superstore sells them for the same price.

WalMart sells the same pack for $19.99 last I checked.

Regular price at Canadian Tire is $16.99

Futureshop and BestBuy sell them for $24.99 or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## pathalogical (Dec 12, 2006)

Never heard of this TigerDirect. Are they re-selling previously bought stuff that's been returned ? You may want to read their Open Box link before spending money on a "good deal". Only one rule here, Buyer Beware !!!


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Dec 12, 2006)

pathalogical said:


> Never heard of this TigerDirect. Are they re-selling previously bought stuff that's been returned ? You may want to read their Open Box link before spending money on a "good deal". Only one rule here, Buyer Beware !!!


 
I live in Toronto and about 7mins drive from a Tiger Direct store. I remember they had a small Energizer battery charger I was last there. There products that are "open boxed" are clearly marked open box and placed at the front enterance so when you walk in you see it first. Prices on the opened items are not that bad.

80% of everything else in the store is all factory sealed in retail packaging. They have a small OEM section for those that don't want to pay the retail prices on the CPU's and HD's. I don't work for TigerDirect but I have bought a few things from them before and used them as a price match.

The store I'm at is about the size of 2-3 BlockBuster Video stores large. What you see online is 100% of thier inventory. In the stores they carry about I'd guess 70% of what they have online. If you're in Toronto you really should pay them a visit. The one I've been to is the one near a Costco on Highway 7 & Woodbine Ave. and right beside a hunting store.

*edit*
TigerDirect is a branch from the US of A. Thier parent company is in the US of A and if I recall right they started out in the East Coast with many stores then moved up north of the 49th. http://www.tigerdirect.com The " .com " site is the USA site. The " .ca " site is for Canada.


Zero_Enigma


----------



## Brighteyez (Dec 12, 2006)

TigerDirect is a scavenger/clearing house, kind of like that Sierra Trading Post that had the Pelican lights recently.. They sell discontinued, and distressed merchandise that they get either directly from manufacturers. Unlike Sierra, Tiger usually focuses on electronics and surplus/discontinued/refurbished/irregular computer components and peripherals.

So yes, some of the stuff they're selling may have been returns. I'd guess that more of it is discontinued or surplus inventory. 



pathalogical said:


> Never heard of this TigerDirect. Are they re-selling previously bought stuff that's been returned ? You may want to read their Open Box link before spending money on a "good deal". Only one rule here, Buyer Beware !!!


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Dec 12, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> TigerDirect is a scavenger/clearing house, kind of like that Sierra Trading Post that had the Pelican lights recently.. They sell discontinued, and distressed merchandise that they get either directly from manufacturers. Unlike Sierra, Tiger usually focuses on electronics and surplus/discontinued/refurbished/irregular computer components and peripherals.
> 
> So yes, some of the stuff they're selling may have been returns. I'd guess that more of it is discontinued or surplus inventory.


 
Not sure how it is in the USA and not trying to turn this into a Tiger Direct thread but the stuff they sell in the Canadian branches is pretty current. They've got 700ish GB HD's in stock as well. Personally I've not had a problem with them (yet) and the items I've bought were all retail and sealed (D-link routers, Sandisk/Lexar memory cards, Plextor DVD burner, Ultra 5hr compact battery charger with 4x2500mAh + 6x850mAh batteries as a misc charger for kitchen items,etc. The batteries work well in the digicam compared to the Energizer 1850/2500 ones on the flash refresh, and some fans and stuff). They do offer a money back return policy on unopened goods or if the items are opened then they charge a 15% re-stocking fee. For those south of the 49th parallel we have a 14% sales tax here in Toronto. I think the re-stocking fee may have been dropped by 1% to be par with the tax.

I don't feel too comfortable with thier used laptops, PDA, and Treo cellphones tho they offer an extended warranty. I wasn't too impressed with sales staff and thier laptop knowledge but the floor techs do know thier stuff on computer beyond the specs and such and even go so far as to offer suggestions and solutions to your modding questions. 

Does anyone in Toronto have a compiled list of stores that sell LED lights and also repair parts? I'm in need of a rubber button cap for my 2C Maglite that fell off.  


Zero_Enigma


----------



## Pydpiper (Dec 13, 2006)

I see The source is blowing out all their lights right now too, even the QIII is half price.


----------



## Tactical Sponge (Dec 13, 2006)

Their Nexxtech 1 W Luxeon headlamp might be worth picking up. Does anyone know if it's equivalent to another brand and model?


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Dec 13, 2006)

$2.80 CDN for a 9v LED cap light at The Source on sale.

http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Flashlights_Gas&product=6119051

For those that just changed thier smoke detectors and have a bunchof 9v hanging around with 80% battery left this would be a good item to have a few of to use as the washroom light or to save on your personal LED lights and use this light to light up the area as you change batteries.

Anyone own this? How bright is it? Also are thier brighter models out there? I change my smoke detector batteries 2 times a year for safety reasons and because I cook a lot and get the occasional ring when cooking. Most of my cells when I change them register in the ~7.8-8.5v range.


Zero_Enigma


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Dec 13, 2006)

Haha.. for the guys that can't pee straight in a power outage this would come in handy. ROTFL

http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/P...line&category=Flashlights_Gas&product=6119049


----------



## Sarratt (Dec 13, 2006)

LOL






ouch-ouch-ouch-ouch .....(insert velcro ripping sound)

hmmmmm ..... but wait a second... I seem to remember someone saying how handy .('scuse me). these things are.

Hope I put the photo in correctly.

edited to add ... seems The Source has all their LEDs on sale till the 24th.


----------



## Calina (Dec 13, 2006)

Zero_Enigma said:


> $2.80 CDN for a 9v LED cap light at The Source on sale.
> 
> Anyone own this? How bright is it? Also are thier brighter models out there? I change my smoke detector batteries 2 times a year for safety reasons and because I cook a lot and get the occasional ring when cooking. Most of my cells when I change them register in the ~7.8-8.5v range.
> 
> ...


 

I bought one last month and returned it. It is very dim, I'd say less than 3 lumen, no throw and not a lot of spill either - Hardly useful unless you believe in "the dimmer is better" mantra. I think I'll build myself one of those 9 V battery killer.


----------



## Pydpiper (Dec 14, 2006)

I bought one too, and immediately upgraded the LED, it is far from bright but does an excellent job at lighting up my shelf of flashlights..

Canadian Tire now has a very cool looking handheld lantern/torch that runs of their new lithium tool battery. This one actually looks like it could be handy.





Zero_Enigma said:


> $2.80 CDN for a 9v LED cap light at The Source on sale.
> 
> http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Flashlights_Gas&product=6119051
> 
> ...


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 16, 2006)

Hart stores advertised a 9LED 3AAA aluminium flashlight for $2.89. Cute little thing. Smaller than my other 3AAA lights. Black or bare aliminium.
http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/best-version-p-497.html
They also have a 4AAA 1LED optic plastic and\
a 4 button cell 3LED plastic with molded pocket clip. Too fat to go in a pocket. Looks like a clone of
http://www.eTool.ca/eTool/RENDER/1/86/300/11252.html
All under $4.

Just got the latest Sears flyer
CraftmanEndurable LED flashlights are40% off
19.2 volt anglehead 1/2 off


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Dec 18, 2006)

LEDninja said:


> Hart stores advertised a 9LED 3AAA aluminium flashlight for $2.89. Cute little thind. Smaller than my other 3AAA lights. Black or bare aliminium.
> http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/best-version-p-497.html


 
Where is Harts located anyways? I hail from Toronto. I'd like to get me one of those and a bike clamp for dual lighing. I got one I think was 8LED before locally but I pai dlike $15ish for it.  I guess it's a one time pay on that or consider it a 'convience' buy for that shop I found out was about 6 mins away from me on bike.

I'd like to know more stores that sell LED lights both chinese cheapies and good ones locally in Toronto. ANyone got a list? If not I'm up to making one as long as everyone submits thier findings so we all win.


Zero_Enigma


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 18, 2006)

Zero_Enigma said:


> Where is Harts located anyways? I hail from Toronto. I'd like to get me one of those and a bike clamp for dual lighing. I got one I think was 8LED before locally but I pai dlike $15ish for it.  I guess it's a one time pay on that or consider it a 'convience' buy for that shop I found out was about 6 mins away from me on bike.
> 
> I'd like to know more stores that sell LED lights both chinese cheapies and good ones locally in Toronto. ANyone got a list? If not I'm up to making one as long as everyone submits thier findings so we all win.
> 
> ...


http://www.hartstores.com/
They have a store locator
They are a Eastern Canada chain that is moving into Ontario, mostly in the smaller towns. A lower end store like Giant Tiger. Lower end than Wal Mart, better than Bi-way.
Their flashlights seem to be special buys, when they are gone there is no more until they bring in something else.

I don't think the 9LED has enough throw for a bike.


----------



## Mudd Magnet (Dec 18, 2006)

home depot has the 2aa mag led lights for 24.99$ regular price this is the orangeville store. I think the bigger 2-3d led mags were 33-40$ not bad canadian tire wants 36$ for the 2-aa mag led


----------



## pathalogical (Dec 18, 2006)

Zero_Enigma said:


> Where is Harts located anyways? I hail from Toronto. I'd like to get me one of those and a bike clamp for dual lighing. I got one I think was 8LED before locally but I pai dlike $15ish for it.  I guess it's a one time pay on that or consider it a 'convience' buy for that shop I found out was about 6 mins away from me on bike.
> 
> I'd like to know more stores that sell LED lights both chinese cheapies and good ones locally in Toronto. ANyone got a list? If not I'm up to making one as long as everyone submits thier findings so we all win.
> 
> ...


You can also check out XS Cargo, Keele St south of Lawrence Ave. Their flyer shows a 9 LED 3AAA cheapie for ~$2.98.

R Nicholls -- 3200 Dufferin St. Enter off Samor Rd next to Dean Myers Chev
Olds for Surefire and Streamlight.


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Dec 18, 2006)

LEDninja said:


> http://www.hartstores.com/
> They have a store locator
> They are a Eastern Canada chain that is moving into Ontario, mostly in the smaller towns. A lower end store like Giant Tiger. Lower end than Wal Mart,
> 
> I don't think the 9LED has enough throw for a bike.


 


I've seenthe Giant Tiger stores before but mostly out in towns like Aroura but not inside GTA. I could be wrong as I've not travelled far enough in the GTA to see other places. I'm not using it as a throw light but more as fog lamps for the bike. If the idea does not hold up to Steeles Avenue's famous pothole roads then at lease I've got two spare flashlights. My main use was to mount if possible on the fork or side hand bar mounts with a quick detach system. My current LED light which I think is a 8-9LED (Don't have it on me right now) give a nice even flood spot effective 1-2 meters only and if bike mounted would give good close range coverage as I use my helmet light spot to throw downrange.


Zero_Enigma


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Dec 18, 2006)

pathalogical said:


> You can also check out XS Cargo, Keele St south of Lawrence Ave. Their flyer shows a 9 LED 3AAA cheapie for ~$2.98.
> 
> R Nicholls -- 3200 Dufferin St. Enter off Samor Rd next to Dean Myers Chev
> Olds for Surefire and Streamlight.


 
I don't drive often and I live pretty north of the city. Perhaps if I drive in that area I'll check it out but at over $5.00 CDN for a TTC trip it's expensive. I may bike it instead once I get that eletric wheel conversion on the bike to make going up hills easy.

I have heard of the dealership many times. Just did'nt know where they are.


Zero_Enigma


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Dec 19, 2006)

www.mec.ca (not listed on thier website yet, I think cause I didn't find it last time I checked) has the 2AA 3W Maglite LED for $19.50 CDN. Tho you gotta be a member to buy there. Walking in to look is free of charge. This is not like Costco's anal policy if you don't flash some card you can't even look. 

MEC has a one time lifetime charge of $5 to be a member. That if I recall right just gets you like a fraction of the stores stock I think but it's $5 to join. You could have a friend buy it for you or just go up to the cashier with cash and random some 10 digit phone number in hopes you hit some number in the queue and pay cash. If you pay by credit card I'm not sure if there will be a conflict in the system to check against names. They've never really checked my CC when I was paying so I assume the system auto checks the name. Thier prices are FIXED. They never have sales. Only clearences from time to time and there are some good deals in off season times. You will get discounts on opened items but about like 15% off I think.

There was a NiteHawk Digital Emitter bike light that was open box selling for $159 when the retail box was $199. Tho I think it was missing one head so you only get one beam then two.


Zero_Enigma


----------



## Cydonia (Dec 19, 2006)

A few pages back someone mentioned checking out London Drugs for Maglite LED drop in and other Mag LED products... any update? 
Does London Drugs carry Mag LED of any kind or not?

I missed the Canadian Tire Mag LED 30% off sale. 

And as an anecdotal aside, Real Canadian Superstore continues to have old regular Mag 3D for $21.99 as of last week I saw. That's the cheapest price I've seen for em' anywhere. But that's just me. 

Does anyone know where I can get a Nite Ize LED drop in for 2-6 cell flashlights IN Canada? I heard US Wal Mart had them at one point? (not to be confused with the mini mag LED drop in) How about Canadian locations?
And does Canada Wal Mart have any Mag LED products?

Ha, easier to ask here than drive around to these stores looking myself! :hahaha:


----------



## Sarratt (Dec 19, 2006)

If thats what you want ---- a drop in bulb for 30$ canadian than go for it.

I personally put on hold all lights till I get the cree 

I haven't even ordered it yet


----------



## derrick (Dec 19, 2006)

Last I went to Walmart in Langley they didn't have any Maglites. Nothing.


----------



## Cydonia (Dec 19, 2006)

Drop in bulb for $30 Canadian? NO. I said 30% OFF which made the price $19 actually. But I missed the sale...somewhere else has it 4 less? HD would if they had em'. How sad it is to be a consumer in Canada


----------



## Cydonia (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for that info derrick. That probably rules out all theWal Mart's around here then. Maybe *Next* year they stock em'.


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Dec 20, 2006)

Cydonia said:


> Drop in bulb for $30 Canadian? NO. I said 30% OFF which made the price $19 actually. But I missed the sale...somewhere else has it 4 less? HD would if they had em'. How sad it is to be a consumer in Canada


 
If memory serves me rgith from my flyer checking over last year the Maglites at Can.Tire go on sale about 4 times a year. I would probably peg that as a seasonal thing. They're always around 25-30% off.

If you want a compact 2AA beamer then MEC has it for $19.50 fixed price. Perhaps someone can swing by the Home Depot and get a price check up. I know Home Depot sells the LED Maglite units but I can't remember if they sold the bulbs tho.



Zero_Enigma.


----------



## EKL (Dec 20, 2006)

HD Prices:

MagLED 2AA $24.99
LED Module: $22.99(?)

LeBaron:

MagLED 2AA $26.99
MagLED 3AA $29.99
LED Module $19.99

Been window shopping.


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Dec 26, 2006)

LeBaron has a NO TAX day today and I think tomorrow as well. 

Also www.davesarmysurplus.com has 20% off everything in the store for boxing day sale. You can sweeten the pot a tiny bit extra if you mention the name "Sean Kennedy". If asked on which Sean then say Sean Kennedy from Patrolling.

BTW I got a sweet CRKT M16 knife now :naughty: from LeBaron. Lags a bit on the opening but I'm, sure it's just because it's new. A little cheezed it's a dual blade surface 50/50 straight/serrated but still that tanto head will probably be my new EDC once it gets broken in a little.


Zero_Enigma


----------



## pathalogical (Dec 27, 2006)

Zero_Enigma said:


> LeBaron has a NO TAX day today and I think tomorrow as well.
> 
> Also www.davesarmysurplus.com has 20% off everything in the store for boxing day sale. You can sweeten the pot a tiny bit extra if you mention the name "Sean Kennedy". If asked on which Sean then say Sean Kennedy from Patrolling.
> 
> ...


I've been flipping through the CRKT & Spyderco catalogs that I received a couple of weeks ago, and I must say...I like what I see in those pages ! How much was the M16 ? I need to get a sharpening system and learn how to use it before I drop some good coin on a blade. I kinda prefer spear points, so let us know what you think of the tanto blade.


----------



## Tactical Sponge (Dec 29, 2006)

The Source is unloading their RadioShack branded batteries (NOT the Nexxtech ones). My father picked up some CR123s for $3.00 each.

The battery packages are stamped "07A03" on the back. Maybe it's the expiry date? If so, I would take to say 2007-04-03. I tested one with a multimeter and it measured 3.232 V.


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Dec 29, 2006)

Bass Pro at Vaughan Mills has twin-pack shake lights for $14.99. It was for Dec 26 only but now they have a lot a lot in stock for the same price.


----------



## derrick (Dec 29, 2006)

Where are Canadians getting their CR123As from? Online?


----------



## mosport (Dec 29, 2006)

Lighthound.com has affordable 123 primaries from Batterystation, Energizer and Surefire and will ship to Canada. Vaughan Mills BassPro also sells SureFire packs starting around $7 for two batts, also saw 12 packs on the shelf as well.

Thanks for that Source tip Maximum_DL! I'll go and buy some this weekend.


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 29, 2006)

I get CR123A's from LeBaron Outdoor Sports http://www.lebaron.ca/. You can get a 2-pack of Streamlight CR123A's for $4.54 CDN from LeBaron. You can order on-line but they don't make it very convenient. Their Markham store is just up the street from me, so I just drop-by when I need some.


----------



## DUQ (Dec 30, 2006)

Im heading to Lebaron's this morning after my shift just o pick up some 123's. Other things will most likely make its way into the basket :naughty: The bulk of my cr123's come from Batterystation, just realised yesterday that I have none left.


----------



## greg_in_canada (Dec 30, 2006)

SeriousLights (in Saskatoon) has Sanyo CR123s for $1.94 CDN each (http://www.seriouslights.com/catalog/product_info.php?currency=CAD&cPath=28&products_id=96)

Greg


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 30, 2006)

DUQ said:


> Im heading to Lebaron's this morning after my shift just o pick up some 123's. Other things will most likely make its way into the basket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
If the Ottawa LeBaron's is anything like the Markham LeBaron's, you will have to ask for them. For some reason :thinking: , the Streamlight CR123As at the Markham store are not kept on the battery display unit with the Energizers and other brands.


----------



## derrick (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't think there are any LeBaron's on the west coast.


----------



## DUQ (Dec 30, 2006)

Same up here, they keep them on a rack behind the counter. I feel like placing them in a plain paper bag, tipping my hat down low and leaving sneekingly oo:

www.lebaron.ca


----------



## Big Bob (Dec 30, 2006)

derrick said:


> I don't think there are any LeBaron's on the west coast.


You're quite correct. LeBaron's only have stores in Ontario and Quebec but, as I indicated in an earlier post, you can order on-line from them if you possess sufficient patience and perseverence. Their on-line catalogue is an almost endless series of PDF files....no "Add to cart" for them


----------



## pathalogical (Jan 1, 2007)

Not really a light find, but for knife fans, Bass Pro Vaughan has the Spyderco SharpMaker for $89.xx with DVD instructions. This is the first time I saw it there. Nothing new in the light section, just boxes of some G2s that have been mangled by the refundee who clearly does not know how to open a box neatly, must have been a savage caveman who returned it. There was also a refunded SL TL-2 on the shelf. The batteries were missing...guess where they were ? in the light !!! So I played around with it shinning it on the ceiling.


----------



## [email protected] Messenger (Jan 1, 2007)

pathalogical said:


> Not really a light find, but for knife fans, Bass Pro Vaughan has the Spyderco SharpMaker for $89.xx with DVD instructions. This is the first time I saw it there. Nothing new in the light section, just boxes of some G2s that have been mangled by the refundee who clearly does not know how to open a box neatly, must have been a savage caveman who returned it. There was also a refunded SL TL-2 on the shelf. The batteries were missing...guess where they were ? in the light !!! So I played around with it shinning it on the ceiling.


 
Lebaron has the same thing for $54.99 (about)  (the triangle sharpmaker)


----------



## Spydie (Jan 18, 2007)

I just noticed that the Source has some of their Luxeon lights on sale:

http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/P...e&category=Flashlights_Luxeon&product=6119048

anyone have any experience with these lights? And do you think they are a good value for the price?


----------



## Pax et Lux (Jan 18, 2007)

I always had trouble finding these supposed offers, cited in The Source's website, actually on sale in stores (and never at the 'reduced' price). I am always jaded at the selection and pricing - and pushy salespeople that know nothing about flashlights - and the fact that nothing The Source stocks is anything newer than a re-branded Q3.

I did try and check out the Downtown Vancouver London Drugs for MagLED products (I may have been the originator of that particular rumour). All I found was the drop-in modules, and they weren't reduced. . . Not interested.

Often with promotional material - flyers and websites - the small print is in the number of reduced items on sale in the store. Often only one or two of these 'doorcrashers' and everything else at the usual exhorbitant price. . . 

However, I will check out MEC when I'm next that way. I find the Vancouver store has a lot of stock that never gets put up onto the website.


----------



## Spydie (Jan 18, 2007)

I just purchased the Nexxtech 3w light today at the Source in Metrotown/Metropolis. They only had one left, but I did not have an issue with the pricing. The light is very bright with a nice white beam and no doughnut holes.


----------



## walkabout (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi!

Just to follow up on MEC, since I was there today: 

MagLED 2AA: price in the store is $29.50 CAD.

Nite-Ize 3-LED drop in for 2AA Maglites: reduced to $6.25.

Princeton Tec Impact XL 4AA LED flashlight has been reduced to $35.00 (from $40).

Princeton Tec EOS 1W headlamp does not appear to be on sale in the stores (reduced price is only on the website).

They've added several new all-LED headlamps (with both a high-wattage single LED and low-power cluster). Some of these use three AAs instead of AAAs (about bloody time!).

Cheers,
Doug


----------



## PhotonAddict (Jan 20, 2007)

La Source in Montreal has a special on the Sanyo Eneloop AAs. I don't know if it's a Canada wide special though. If you buy a 4pk of AAs at $29.99 you get an additional 2pk free. Still not a bargain, but it makes the per unit cost comparable to a 4pk of 2500mAh Energizers. I may pick some up for use in my camera.. don't really like shopping there though... the sales staff aren't very helpful or knowledgeable and like Pax et Lux I also find them a little pushy.


----------



## Cydonia (Jan 20, 2007)

It appears to be a nation wide The Source special. 8AA for $29.99. I checked thesourcecc.ca site and in BC here and all locations have this deal ongoing... Pity they still sell the Sanyo charger at $39 (with 2AA eneloops included) or $59 (with 4AA included). Best to get the $39 with 2AA of course. Otherwise it's $20 more for 2AA :laughing: crazzzy prices. Sad and funny all at the same time really.


----------



## waterboiler (Jan 20, 2007)

Gents,


For thoes of you, around Toronto, interested in a Fenix P1D CE, the hot light around here of late, J2LED has them in the Woodbine Shopping Mall in "The General Store" ( in a small cabinet on the right as you enter the store ).

Now the best part $C83.xx, I think they are $US 70 on-line so that is a good price. For once us CPF guys/gals in Canada are not getting ripped off. There looked to be about a half doxen in the cabinet, there may be more burried in the bottom but that was what I saw readily.

I will not go into much detail other than to say - wow - much about this already written.


----------



## jlomein (Jan 21, 2007)

Has anyone seen the cheap photon like keychain lights for around $1 or less online in Canada or locally in Vancouver?

I was just going to buy about 30 of them off eBay for abot $30US.


----------



## LEDninja (Jan 21, 2007)

jlomein said:


> Has anyone seen the cheap photon like keychain lights for around $1 or less online in Canada or locally in Vancouver?
> 
> I was just going to buy about 30 of them off eBay for abot $30US.


Do you have a Dollarama in Vancouver? They have a PT Pulsar clone for $1 that is very bright. Looks just like this:
http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...older_id=2534374302696981&bmUID=1169378039269


----------



## Calina (Jan 30, 2007)

PT Quad at Mec :

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1821354#post1821354


----------



## Cydonia (Jan 30, 2007)

Is there anywhere in Canada I can buy battery adaptors? Like 2 or 3AA to a D size? (in parallel of course!) I've checked The Source web site and nothing. Plenty of sites in the US sell these, but with the exchange rate, shipping, then processing fee and taxes, plus an average 2 week wait... (plus I've no Pay Pal or credit cards! what do I do, send Money Order?!) well, I avoid ordering anything that way! 
I'm surprised AA to C or D battery adaptors are not more common. I'd like to get a few without the massive hassles of ordering from US. Anyone?


----------



## trucarp (Jan 30, 2007)

Got this light from lebaron in November,use it every day and its real small, real bright:
http://www.led-flashlight.ca/product_info.php/info/p136_Coast--LED-Lenser--LL7734-V10-Stainless-Steel-Luxeon--LED-Torch--2-7-8--.html

Stands on it's bottom for a room light reflected off the ceiling.

only down side is the 4AAAA batteries which are very hard to find, and the twist-to-turn-on can drain your (my) batteries if not turned all the way off.

a bit brighter than the NOMA 1.25 W luxeon ,from CT

Has anyone bought the new NOMA 3W luxeon? for about 45$ at CT?

Cheers
Andy


----------



## Knifemaster (Jan 30, 2007)

There was a thread about the Noma 3W on this forum. I love the way it looks.


----------



## Calina (Jan 30, 2007)

Cydonia said:


> Is there anywhere in Canada I can buy battery adaptors? Like 2 or 3AA to a D size? (in parallel of course!) I've checked The Source web site and nothing. Plenty of sites in the US sell these, but with the exchange rate, shipping, then processing fee and taxes, plus an average 2 week wait... (plus I've no Pay Pal or credit cards! what do I do, send Money Order?!) well, I avoid ordering anything that way!
> I'm surprised AA to C or D battery adaptors are not more common. I'd like to get a few without the massive hassles of ordering from US. Anyone?


 
http://www.led-flashlight.ca/index.php/cat/c1242_DUMMY-Batteries.html


----------



## jlomein (Jan 30, 2007)

NOMA lights seem to be rebranded Garrity's. The 3W NOMA thread shows a pics of the cool looking light, with a picture posted below of the exact same light with a "Garrity" branding on it.


----------



## Knifemaster (Jan 31, 2007)

I just came back form CT where I checked out the 3W Noma I love it's looks but it turns out that it is a 3AAA light which I am not a fan, so this one is a no go plus it is very expensive. 

They also had a Noma keychain light for $10 with 2 led in it, what was interesting was that they had reflectors around them. Does anyone have one?


----------



## Knifemaster (Jan 31, 2007)

LEDninja said:


> Do you have a Dollarama in Vancouver? They have a PT Pulsar clone for $1 that is very bright. Looks just like this:
> http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442241645&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302696981&bmUID=1169378039269




I just got a few of these at the Dollarama they are absolutley great for a $1 you can't go wrong


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Feb 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, according to information I have just received from Dorcy Canada, the following will NOT be sold by Canadian retailers:
- 41-1642 - LED Module;
- 41-4276 - 3 Watt - 3AAA LED Aluminum Tail Cap Switch Flashlight;
- 41-4295 - 6 Watt - 2 CR123 K2 Luxeon High Performance LED;
- 41-4297 - 6 Watt - 3AAA K2 Flashlight with Battery Indicator

I am hoping Bright Guy will be able to sell some to an interested Canadian CPF'er!!


----------



## gunga (Feb 1, 2007)

I know this is on the headlamp forum (I posted one of them).

MEC has:

PT EOS, older colours, $31
PT QUad (not on website), $32
BD ICON/SPOT $57/36

I personally have purchased most of my lights online as the stuff available in store is not nearly as cool. Tis a shame. Minimag AA LED is pretty cool for $25 at Home Depot.

Have a little garrity keychain light, AAA, looks like a dorcy AAA with twisty. Pretty nice, I think around $10-15, just modded it with a SMJ LED for fun.


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Feb 2, 2007)

PeteBroccolo said:


> Unfortunately, according to information I have just received from Dorcy Canada, the following will NOT be sold by Canadian retailers:
> - 41-1642 - LED Module;
> - 41-4276 - 3 Watt - 3AAA LED Aluminum Tail Cap Switch Flashlight;
> - 41-4295 - 6 Watt - 2 CR123 K2 Luxeon High Performance LED;
> ...


Great - I just got a reply from Bright Guy, and they are not going to be handling these lights either!

I just want to buy some flashlights - ain't nobody gonna help a brudder out here, or what?!


----------



## walkabout (Feb 2, 2007)

I've discovered that Home Depot (Edmonton) has some interesting new LED lights in stock. These are the first Eveready lights I've seen that might actually be worth owning.

- Eveready Hardcase 2AA with 3 Nichia LEDs ($16 CAD)
- Eveready Hardcase 4AA with 4 Nichia LEDs ($20)
- Eveready Hardcase 4AA pivoting head with 4 Nichia LEDs ($25)
- Eveready Hardcase 4D 3 watt spotlight ($30, I think)

Opinions?


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 4, 2007)

Don't know if this is old news but I just came across this:
http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Battery+Chargers&product=2318357
Might be an option for some. I have seen a post by CPFer *jsr* that says it fits in a Jetbeam1 CR123 tube. Hopefully it will fit in my Fenix L1T CR123 tube!


----------



## PhotonBoy (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the link, OddJob. I have a P1D CE coming and this is perfect for me!! :thanks:


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Feb 5, 2007)

Oddjob said:


> Don't know if this is old news but I just came across this:
> http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Battery+Chargers&product=2318357
> Might be an option for some. I have seen a post by CPFer *jsr* that says it fits in a Jetbeam1 CR123 tube. Hopefully it will fit in my Fenix L1T CR123 tube!


How long have they had these?!?! When you add in the cost of a DC cord, plus buying 2 or 4 extra cells, then paying GST & PST, it is quite a bit more expensive to buy from them than buying from Battery Junction or e-lectronics.net, but at least we now have a Canadian brick-and-mortar or Internet purchasing option.


----------



## Sarratt (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry ...this isn't a 'discovery' it's a question about a store mentioned earlier in this thread.

Has anyone purchased from *J2ledflashlight* either on-line or, going to one of their retail locations?
My wife is travelling to Toronto this weekend and offered to pick up a P1D-ce for me (a lovely lady).
However, I'm leary about the "20% re-stocking fee" of ''defective items" Especially now that I'm hearing about thread, tint and output issues with the P1Dce. Not to mention I'd have to mail it back etc if there was a problem.

If J2Leds happens to read this, please don't take offense. I'm just doing a little smart shopping before making a 100$ purchase. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## LumenHound (Feb 12, 2007)

I've dealt with them and have personally met both of the J's (Jim & John) in J2. They are both very nice guys and it was a pleasure dealing with them. They went out of their way to make me a happy repeat customer.


----------



## LEDninja (Feb 12, 2007)

Sarratt said:


> Sorry ...this isn't a 'discovery' it's a question about a store mentioned earlier in this thread.
> 
> Has anyone purchased from *J2ledflashlight* either on-line or, going to one of their retail locations?
> My wife is travelling to Toronto this weekend and offered to pick up a P1D-ce for me (a lovely lady).
> ...


Unlike Nuwai the Fenix do not come in sealed packages. So if you or your wife is actually at the store it should be no problem getting a demo before purchase.


----------



## ben_mm7 (Feb 12, 2007)

costco has these in a 4 pack for 13$ including duracell batteries, I bought 2 packs. http://www.autobarn.net/9miflwisubrb.html pretty bright little fella for the price.

Ben


----------



## accr (Feb 13, 2007)

I posted this somewhere before, but maybe it didnt come up after i got a 404 error...anyways...

Try to look for a "tasco Pro 1watt LED Super bright flashlight" from HomeDepot. on the packing it said "20X brighter than standard LED"... it's silver, uses 3 AAA(included).

It has "advanced digital circuitry" acccording to the packing, part # is "34578CN".

It's $29.95 from Homedepot....it's much brighter and has a very good throw compare to NOMA's. It's a great deal....


----------



## Retinator (Feb 13, 2007)

For those interested in Inova's new stuff, check out www.lebaron.ca 

They just updated their 2007 catalogue and list some specs and the prices haven't gone up too much from what I can tell.
Gonna have to go over and take a look one day when the snow clears


----------



## Retinator (Feb 13, 2007)

jlomein said:


> NOMA lights seem to be rebranded Garrity's. The 3W NOMA thread shows a pics of the cool looking light, with a picture posted below of the exact same light with a "Garrity" branding on it.



That's what I can gather although there's no mention of Garrity on ANY of Noma brand lights that I could see.

Another case of rebranding I've noticed is Home Hardware, their "Reactor" brand seems to be a rebrand of Dorcy's lineup.


----------



## Pax et Lux (Feb 15, 2007)

Serious Lights have the new Cree Fenix's - they apparently just got the L2d CE.

They do charge shipping & handling, unlike other US-based Fenix retailers championed here, but I've found they have a fast turnaround - and you don't have to pay the mail carrier before he'll hand over the package.

Their website is: www.seriouslights.com/catalog/index.php

I am not connected with this supplier in any way.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Feb 16, 2007)

Pax et Lux said:


> They do charge shipping & handling, unlike other US-based Fenix retailers championed here, but I've found they have a fast turnaround - and you don't have to pay the mail carrier before he'll hand over the package.


 
I haven't had to pay extra for my l2p and lop-se ... knock on wood.


----------



## mnj (Feb 17, 2007)

I've never had to pay duty on any states based purchases either! Most sellers post a lower value!


----------



## GeoffS (Feb 17, 2007)

Pax et Lux, if you quote the cpf discount Scott at Serious lights will redund your shipping costs.

Look at this thread: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=56067

I am waiting for my L2D CE to arrive from Serious Lights. 




Pax et Lux said:


> Serious Lights have the new Cree Fenix's - they apparently just got the L2d CE.
> 
> They do charge shipping & handling, unlike other US-based Fenix retailers championed here, but I've found they have a fast turnaround - and you don't have to pay the mail carrier before he'll hand over the package.
> 
> ...


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 18, 2007)

Oddjob said:


> Don't know if this is old news but I just came across this:
> http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/Product.aspx?language=en-CA&catalog=Online&category=Battery+Chargers&product=2318357
> Might be an option for some. I have seen a post by CPFer *jsr* that says it fits in a Jetbeam1 CR123 tube. Hopefully it will fit in my Fenix L1T CR123 tube!


 
A number of The Source CC stores are closing down, so I went to one and found these RCR's and charger for half price. I picked up two.

Eh, they're ok, I tried one on my HDS and it won't give enough juice for the high mode. I guess I can live with them, but I'm probably going to pick up some of those new safer RCR123 AW cells for EDC'ing.


----------



## jlomein (Feb 20, 2007)

Pax et Lux said:


> My favourite place for buying flashlights in the Vancouver, BC, area is Dave's Surplus and Tactical, in New Westminster.
> 
> They are selling G2s for $45 CDN and Surefire lithium batteries at $3 each (or buy 12 for $35.99 and save one cent!).
> 
> ...



ARGH! I just bought a tan Surefire G2 from Lighthound yesterday haha. For the G2, 6 lithium batts and shipping it was $50US, plus I'm going to have to pay $5 handling and taxes once it crosses customs.

Oh well, at least I know for future purposes there is a local store.


----------



## pathalogical (Feb 20, 2007)

Not really a light find, but something else that's popular, Pelican cases. I have seen them at my local Cdn Superstore in the electronics dept. They have the 1010 and 1020. It's funny, the larger ones had the lower price ($6.xx) and the 1010s were more than twice the price at $16.xx ! I didn't buy any, but maybe I should have. Now they fixed their price display and the 1010s are $14.xx and the 1020s are $16.xx.


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Feb 20, 2007)

Good find, pathalogical. What store and where exactly did you see the Pelican cases? I'm also in Toronto and I'm interested in this. Thanks.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Feb 20, 2007)

Dave's surplus ... right in my backyard. 

Kind of a funny story ... I was looking all around for sno-seal and couldn't find it anywhere (beeswax waterproofing) ... and then I found it at Dave's. Funny in that I was calling around many kilometers from my home for availability ... and it's literally a 2 minute drive at most. 

I have to get back there and look around some. 

Anyways, i'll have to check out there Surefire lineup ... I didn't know they carried Streamlight though. If Streamlight decides to go Cree or Seoul then i'll be heading over to Dave's! :rock:


----------



## GeoffS (Feb 20, 2007)

Just got my L2D CE in the mail from Scott at Serious Lights. :laughing: 

Great service and quick turnaround. Can't wipe the grin off my face after trying it out.


----------



## Spydie (Feb 21, 2007)

I definatley agree on Dave's top notch selection. Picked up a 6P Defender from there just last week and was very pleased with what they had to offer. Paid a little more than I could have online, but it was nice to be able to drive 20min and have a new SF.


----------



## jlomein (Feb 21, 2007)

Spydie said:


> Paid a little more than I could have online, but it was nice to be able to drive 20min and have a new SF.



Really? I thought their prices were rather reasonable, unless their website is actually in US dollars, which would make the prices ridiculous.

Does Dave's Surplus have Surefire lights available for testing, or are they all boxed up only?


----------



## Marlite (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Guys

Theres a new Brick and mortar store in Vancouver on South Granville Street. Lots of Mag bulbs and carries the Coast brand lights. Terrralux led's, batteries and adaptors. 
Didn't see it posted so here 'tis.

Diamond Marketing Inc.
109-8623 Granville St.
Vancouver, B.C. V6P 5A2

Click n' enjoy, Marlite

http://www.les-flashlight.ca/index.php.cat/c1242_Dummy-Batteries.htmlwww.led-flashlight.ca


----------



## Marlite (Feb 24, 2007)

sorry doubled up


----------



## Sarratt (Feb 24, 2007)

Got my P1D cree from J2Ledflashlight and am very happy.

I would have saved some money had I been able to meet John or Jim in person however their retail location in the Woodbine mall was where I got mine. (through 'the General store')
The guys were *very* helpfull via email. 
J2Leds is recommended.
:goodjob:


----------



## Pax et Lux (Feb 24, 2007)

I can confirm that you can test the flashlight at Dave's.

When I was there last they cut a G2 out of it's plastic wrap and dropped a couple of batteries in it, and offered me the use of a darkened room (seriously). They opened the light up because they didn't have the keys to the display case right then - the guy working the day before had taken it home with him! They had the Kroma before it was up on the Surefire website - tho' I personally think Surefire is slow posting things up to keep their dealers happy. 

And I find the prices reasonable - remember to factor in shipping & handling, along with customs fees, on web purchases.


----------



## jlomein (Feb 24, 2007)

Good to know Dave's customer service is top notch. I will definitely consider buying some surefires there when the Crees roll out.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 24, 2007)

I noticed my local Ottawa Mountain Equipment Coop is clearing out their Princeton Tec EOS headlights for $31 for the blue/green or orange bodies. Great deal for that light.


----------



## rfguy (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm not sure if they are updating things, but the EOS doesn't seem to be listed on MEC's website anymore. On the plus side, the store in downtown Toronto has plenty of stock of ones on clearance for $31 (grey, blue/green, orange). The all black versions are still listed at $42.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Feb 24, 2007)

rfguy said:


> I'm not sure if they are updating things, but the EOS doesn't seem to be listed on MEC's website anymore. On the plus side, the store in downtown Toronto has plenty of stock of ones on clearance for $31 (grey, blue/green, orange). The all black versions are still listed at $42.


 
It's been discontinued afaik. I would imagine that's why it's not listed on the site anymore. In-store only. 

Hopefully, the updated "cree" models start coming out! :rock:


----------



## Pax et Lux (Feb 24, 2007)

The MEC in-store selection left the website behind a long time ago. 

Seems like they concentrate on putting their own-brand clothing onto the web, and don't have time to list the smaller items.

EDIT: They now carry the MagLEDs, but these weren't online, last time I looked.


----------



## champdoc (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd also highly recommend Dave's Army Surplus and Tactical in New Westminster, BC. The prices on their website (http://www.davesarmysurplus.com) for Surefires are more expensive than, say, those in Calgary at 911 Supply (https://911supply.ca). But, when I went in there, they gave me an excellent deal (you`d be surprised!). And, also, they`re really relaxed about you trying out their flashlights. Although they`re all locked in glass cases, just ask for help and you can grab as many as you like and try them out in the back (dark room) as mentioned here before. If you haven`t already, definitely give Dave`s a try.

(They don`t have hours of operation posted on their site, so you might want to give them a call to see when they`re open.)


----------



## jlomein (Feb 25, 2007)

champdoc said:


> But, when I went in there, they gave me an excellent deal (you`d be surprised!).



oh no...I'm asian but born in Canada and I have got to have the worst haggling skills ever...


----------



## champdoc (Feb 25, 2007)

jlomein said:


> oh no...I'm asian but born in Canada and I have got to have the worst haggling skills ever...



Don't worry, you can save your haggling skills for other places. The guys over at Dave's all seem pretty nice and I'm sure they won't let a Surefire (or Streamlight) go at full retail price plus taxes, unless you buy online of course.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Feb 25, 2007)

When I bought my beeswax at Dave's I was waiting a couple of minutes as they were having some difficulties with the till ... the person behind the counter (dave, maybe?) basically said "how about we'll make it an even 20". 

Each snoseal beeswax was something like 11 or 12 bucks each and I bought 2. It was a nice surprise and i'm sure if you went there and talked them up they'd give you a 10-20% discount just for your patronage and for trying. It seems they have some leeway ...


----------



## pathalogical (Feb 26, 2007)

Was at the Cdn Superstore again, and the Pelican cases are as follows:
1010 $16.44
1020 $15.44 yes, the bigger one is cheaper
Colours: blue, yellow and saw burgundy on another occassion.
I would imagine other locations stock them as well. If there is a store in your area, check them out in the audio/video dept. I didn't buy any, I don't have a need for them right now.


----------



## gunga (Feb 26, 2007)

Check MEC. I think I got a 1010 pelican for $13 (yellow only).

Can't remember the prices for the other sizes.


----------



## jlomein (Mar 2, 2007)

Just went to Dave's Surplus and bought a Surefire E1e. I would highly recommend the store. Very friendly staff and the one I talked to seemed to know a lot about the Surefires.

They have just about everything Surefire offers, as well as some Streamlight and other brands.

When the new Surefire Cree line comes out, I'll be headed back to Dave's to buy them.


----------



## diesel_dad (Mar 3, 2007)

I am looking forward to getting over to Dave's Surplus in person. I ordered a cadpat shirt from them and got it very quickly.


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (Mar 3, 2007)

Sweet,Finally somewhere to buy Surefire lights.Next time I'm in Van. I will check them out.


----------



## Sarratt (Mar 20, 2007)

LeBarons has their 2007 catalogue on-line. 
Sadly still not an easy site to browse , it's still all .pfd downloads. 

Look for "Lights."
They don't seem to have changed their suppliers including:

Inova
Mag
Streamlight
Petzel
Columbia 
Nite Ize kits 

Streamlight lithium 3V cells are 4.54 for a 2 pack.

Also , on the "Specials" page there are two Coast lights.
One is a keychain Photon Pump UFO $4.99 the other is a LedLenser V12 Triplex for $9.99


----------



## Marlite (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Todays Sears flyer has the Dorcy AAA format Craftman "Endurable" LED 3- functions switch, stainless steel body flashight. On sale, reg. price shows as $29.99, now on sale for $11.99 for a nice discount. Is this light people were buying to rob the LED? LEDninja would know.

Cheers, marlite


----------



## LEDninja (Mar 23, 2007)

*I see nuthink, I hear nuthink, I know nuthink.* - sgt. Schultz, Hogans Heroes



Marlite said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Todays Sears flyer has the Dorcy AAA format Craftman "Endurable" LED 3- functions switch, stainless steel body flashight. On sale, reg. price shows as $29.99, now on sale for $11.99 for a nice discount. *Is this light people were buying to rob the LED? LEDninja would know.*
> 
> Cheers, marlite


NOPE This is just a 5mm bulb unknown polarity (unable to take the head apart). The ones that people are trying to rob the LED is the 3AAA Craftsman tool light which were never sold in Canada.
The 1st function - center LED focussing bubble in the lens gives a white spot surrounded by a blue ring.
The 2nd position - 4 LEDs set in the reflector provides a flood.
The 3rd function - all 5 LEDs. Center spot, blue ring, spill makes 1 weird beam pattern.
That big red switch is very stiff.
The back of the light is a hemisphere with a lanyard lug at the very back makes it impdssible to tailstand.
Uses 4AA batteries. 4 Diehard alkalines supplied.

I gave mine away in Christmas Gifts IV.
Very heavy too. Cost me a fortune in postage.


----------



## Marlite (Mar 26, 2007)

LEDninja said:


> *I see nuthink, I hear nuthink, I know nuthink.* - sgt. Schultz, Hogans Heroes
> 
> 
> NOPE This is just a 5mm bulb unknown polarity (unable to take the head apart). The ones that people are trying to rob the LED is the 3AAA Craftsman tool light which were never sold in Canada.
> ...



I was depending on you to keep us properly informed and you came through again. 

Thanks, Marlite


----------



## Sarratt (Mar 29, 2007)

The new MEC catalogue is out with some new lights. 
Nothing startling or really "new" ie: nothing with a Cree .

However there are some interesting ideas. Well , new to me anyway .. don't laugh but :http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442617763&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302697169&bmUID=1175135756799and


----------



## walkabout (Mar 30, 2007)

Have any of you ordered high-end lights (like Fenixes) from U.S. suppliers?

Did you have any hassles or pay extra charges?

Thanks.


----------



## PhotonAddict (Mar 31, 2007)

I've bought from the Fenix Store a few months ago without any problems. 4Sevens is an easy guy to deal with and aware of the laws regarding duties, etc.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Mar 31, 2007)

I've purchased a total of 3 lights from Fenix Store with no problems other than an extended delay when the owner was out of the country.


----------



## LEDninja (Mar 31, 2007)

walkabout said:


> Have any of you ordered high-end lights (like Fenixes) from U.S. suppliers?
> 
> Did you have any hassles or pay extra charges?
> 
> Thanks.


No problems from the Fenix-store or Lighthouvd. Fenix store includes shipping plus I know the CPF discount code. Just the wait to clear customs. Lighthound used to put the wholesale price on the customs form but does not seem to do so any more.

Fenix and other lights is available from Canadian suppliers too. No worry at customs.
http://www.j2ledflashlight.com/
http://www.seriouslights.com/catalog/index.php
http://www.theLEDoutlet.com/
http://www.kayak-canada.ca/Fenix/fenix.htm
There is a CPF discount code for seriouslights but I do not know what it is.

Tetragon got Surefire
http://www.tetragon.ca/search.cgi?uid=1066661777&category=Flashlights&currency=CDN

MEC has Pelican and Princeton Tec
http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_listing.jsp?bmUID=1121510267093

http://led-flashlight.ca/
have Coast LED Lenser, Mag-lite & Diamond flashlights! Diamond, TerraLUX & NiteIze LED Replacement Bulbs!


Electrolumens does put the full cost of his expensive lights on the customs declaration so have money ready to pay the postie.


----------



## jlomein (Mar 31, 2007)

If anyone is interested in ordering Orb Raws, I just got a Raw Ns from Rob at:

http://www.lummi.co.uk/

As long as you notify him, he will mark the value of the package as whatever you like. Ideally, you want the value to be under $20 CDN.

I had a package shipped from lighthound marked $20US, and Canada Customs interpreted it as $23CDN and charged handling and taxes...talk about strict.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Mar 31, 2007)

David at fenix-store.com has been consistent with delivery times with me. I've ordered 4 fenixes from him. 

l2p
lop-se
l1d-ce
l2d-ce

all separately. No customs issues at all, knock on wood. Very happy.

Should also re-mention that dave's surplus in new westminster carries the full surefire and streamlight lineups as well as a couple of other lines that I can't remember at the moment. If Streamlight finally decides to upgrade the propoly to cree/seoul then i'd go down to Dave's and order it from them. 

They have an internet presence, website is something or other. Word and from experience is that they will routinely try to make a deal with you if you ask nicely. One way of trying to increase customer loyalty. Works for me. One time I didn't even ask and they made the two products I bought that were 10 bucks each and made it an even 20 all in. What the heck, saved 2.60.


----------



## walkabout (Apr 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info. An L2D-CE is calling my name. It's only a matter of time.

I'll buy Canadian if I can, but it looks like the Fenix Store price (which includes shipping) is pretty tough to beat.


----------



## Alteran (Apr 1, 2007)

Seriouslights.com sells a lot of Fenixes, as well as some other brands, and Canadian orders ship from Canada!


----------



## LEDninja (Apr 2, 2007)

I think seriouslights.com provides free shipping for CPF members. Don't know the discount code though. PM scott at seriouslights.com for that and any restrictions.
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=15859


----------



## gunga (Apr 2, 2007)

Any one in Vancouver interested in a Mint Fenix L1D CE? I'm likely to sell mine in a couple weeks. It will be less than Fenix store price of course...

I have too many lights and I think this one will have to go!


----------



## shoe (Apr 4, 2007)

walkabout said:


> Have any of you ordered high-end lights (like Fenixes) from U.S. suppliers?
> 
> Did you have any hassles or pay extra charges?
> 
> Thanks.



Just bought $300 (USD) worth of gear from Mike at PTS.
Got charged $55 CAD for it from customs.

No hassles aside from the fact that I wasn't home when the mailman came by and I had to go and pick it up the next day.

That meant I spent the night anxiously awaiting my new toys. :laughing: 

On the other hand, I bought another $300 US worth of batteries and chargers from AW and it got through with no charges. I don't know why that one snuck through. It could be the luck of the draw, a lazy customs inspector or that it came from overseas.


----------



## shoe (Apr 4, 2007)

LEDninja said:


> I think seriouslights.com provides free shipping for CPF members. Don't know the discount code though. PM scott at seriouslights.com for that and any restrictions.
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=15859



Info can be found in the CPF specials" webpages/dealers thread.

Detailed info can be found here  Seriouslights.com - free basic shipping & free batteries with lights >$20, code CPFSPECIAL1

Search is your friend


----------



## walkabout (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes, search IS your friend, once you know what to search for. 

Thanks for the free shipping info. Canadian dealers are usually close enough on the base price, but shipping plus GST puts them out of the running.


----------



## Cydonia (Apr 4, 2007)

The Source has a sale on Sanyo Eneloop batteries! Sale ends April 8.
8AA Eneloops $22.49 Canadian!

http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/SearchResults.aspx?language=en-CA&keywords=eneloop&pagenum=0


----------



## jlomein (Apr 5, 2007)

is the two pack of AAA Eneloops a good deal at $13.49? I need those more than AA...

At any rate I'm probably going to get that eight pack of AA Eneloops...what a waste haha. I just bought 10 AA Sanyo 2500mah at Costco 6 months ago.


----------



## bill_n_opus (Apr 6, 2007)

jlomein said:


> is the two pack of AAA Eneloops a good deal at $13.49? I need those more than AA...
> 
> At any rate I'm probably going to get that eight pack of AA Eneloops...what a waste haha. I just bought 10 AA Sanyo 2500mah at Costco 6 months ago.



Two pack? You mean 2xAAA? 

www.ncix.com has the 4xAA or 4xAAA right now for 12.99 ... select "pick up" to save shipping costs assuming that you are close to one. Richmond, Vancouver, Burnaby and Langley. 

click on the Easter sale banner. 

http://www.ncix.com/promo/promosale.php?webid=easter2007

The funny thing is that you can pricematch their regular prices against their sister site www.directcanada.com and get the 4xAAA or AA for iirc 12.76, everyday. The only thing is you have to initiate the pricematch process ... which is actually nothin' ... but anyways. Hope this helps.

Good luck.


----------



## walkabout (Apr 6, 2007)

Re Eneloops:
Thanks for the heads-up. I was waiting for a competitive price. I picked up an 8-pack earlier this evening.


----------



## chimo (Apr 10, 2007)

I picked up 8xAA Eneloop @ the SourceCC on the weekend  (the sale is now over  ).


I was just in Walmart and they now have the Rayovac Hybrids. 

Cost for 4xAA or 4xAAA is C$13.97. I picked up one of each.


----------



## rfguy (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's a great light for a Cree swap!

Bestbuy.ca has the Dorcy 1 Watt Luxeon LED Aluminum 3D Flashlight (41-4250) for *$14.97* (regular $39.97)

Thanx
Andrew


----------



## jlomein (Apr 17, 2007)

Would it be easy to swap in a Cree?

I thought Lux I lights were easier to swap in Seoul LEDs since they are very similar in design.


----------



## rfguy (Apr 18, 2007)

It may, but I haven't been able to get my hands on any  So far I have not been able to find any local suppliers for Souel or Cree. (mail order from the States seems to be the only option thus far).

Aj


----------



## rfguy (Apr 18, 2007)

It may, but I haven't been able to get my hands on any  So far I have not been able to find any local suppliers for Souel or Cree. (mail order from the States seems to be the only option thus far).

Aj


----------



## jlomein (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that Seoul LEDs are straight swaps with Lux I's because they have the same shape (mounted on a round plastic disc) and leads.

The Cree LED would require more modification becuase it is fitted on a square board.

I have two Cree's that were shipped to me in error, and they are definitely not straight swaps with Lux I's. I was supposed to get Seoul's, and they are currently being shipped.


----------



## gunga (Apr 19, 2007)

Seouls are a direct drop in replacement for luxeon, tho some people mod the reflector a bit (like 0.3mm or something tiny) to fix the focus point.

Crees are much bigger, require drilling out the reflector, have a different focal point and are often ringy or ugly with stock luxeon reflectors. I modded an EOS, the IMS17 produces a beautiful smooth beam even tho it is smooth (not OP) with a luxeon. When switching to cree, it required quite a bit of adjustment to get a good beam. It was possible, but not too fun...


----------



## mosport (Apr 19, 2007)

For anyone interested in DIY modding, the new Princess Auto flyer is out and the next sale starts Tuesday April 24. 

There's a 20W/40W dual heat soldering station for $11.99 on page 8 and a vacuum desoldering tool for $3.99 on page 9. For less than $20 you'll have the basic tools needed to swap out emitters and stars at home!

Here's the PDF flyer download link.

HTH,

Derek


----------



## jlomein (Apr 19, 2007)

mosport,

Thanks a lot! I was just about to go and buy a new soldering iron and also needed a desoldering tool. This seems like a good price.

*BTW*: In Princess Auto's flyer for this current week (ending April 22), they have a pistol grip solder iron 35W for $6 ($12 regular) with 3 tips and solder included. Is that an ok deal?


----------



## gunga (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice, too bad it's in Coquitlam. I'll have to pop by there next week...

I'm finding it a pain to use solder braid. 

Anyone know where to get Arctic alumina epoxy? I'm thinking of maybe modding a Fenix LOD for a seoul emitter. Maybe...


----------



## bill_n_opus (Apr 19, 2007)

Princess Auto has some interesting stuff there for sure ... but I always wonder about quality versus price. They have good prices ... but if you notice sometimes the quality isn't always decent. Kinda generic, overstock products. 

The reason why i'm commenting is because i'm not sure if soldering irons are the kind of products that require a certain level of quality for them to work well.


----------



## gunga (Apr 19, 2007)

THanks for the info. I'll just hit the local electronics store for the solder sucker (not worth the drive). I already have a decent cheapish soldering iron. It works, I just have to remember not to grab it at the bit like it did last time...


----------



## LEDninja (Apr 19, 2007)

chimo said:


> I picked up 8xAA Eneloop @ the SourceCC on the weekend  (the sale is now over  ).
> 
> I was just in Walmart and they now have the Rayovac Hybrids.
> Cost for 4xAA or 4xAAA is C$13.97. I picked up one of each.


Thanks for the tip on the hybrids. I missed both Eneloop sales this year.

Walmart has a charger + 6AA + 2AAA for the price of 2 4packs. Did not get that as I was after AAAs for my EDCs. Bought me 1 pack of 4AAAs.


----------



## pathalogical (Apr 24, 2007)

Bass Pro Vaughan -- They now have Petzl headlamps. Several models to choose from and up to $65 in price. Also noticed a Surfire floor display stand. It was empty, but when I returned to the lights (again) the young girl was placing labels inside and I asked if they are going to carry more models. She said no. Nothing new in the knife department either. These are the two sections I usually check out.


----------



## Randy555 (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi Pathological,

Iam new in here, just glad to know your also from TO like me. For some new discoveries I purchase a lantern from HomeHardware and it looks like the Osram lantern except mine is all matte aluminum with two stage switch (hi/lo) and a 1.5 watt led using 4AAand very compact at about 6in.height. Runtime was at 8hrs. high and 24hrs. low. It produces a nice even light. BTW I paid $29.99 plus 14%tax. at HH at Dufferin ave. south of lawrence. 

Randy


----------



## Marlite (May 6, 2007)

The funny thing is if you now click on the Canada direct site you will find a better price yet. How 'bout $10.69 for four AA or AAA Sanyo eneloops batteries? 

http://www.directcanada.com/search/?kw=eneloops

Same pricematch applies. Thanks, bill n opus.

Cheers, marlite
............................................................................



bill_n_opus said:


> Two pack? You mean 2xAAA?
> 
> www.ncix.com has the 4xAA or 4xAAA right now for 12.99 ... select "pick up" to save shipping costs assuming that you are close to one. Richmond, Vancouver, Burnaby and Langley.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marlite (May 6, 2007)

I had a nice experience shopping at Dave's Surplus and Tactical. I was looking at the Surefire display cases when Rick came and asked what he could do and we chatted about lights. I asked Rick if the Surefire batteries advertised @ $3.00 each were bulk or shrink packed and he showed me the bulk box. I asked for four amd he said OK, that's $10.00. That's $10.00 tax paid. I said, if you gave a 10% discount to the Candlepower Forum members you'll get a bunch of business you're missing now, Rick said, I gave you more that, it was more like 15%. I told him I would post it as a heads up and gave him our Candle Power Forum website to check as he was not aware of us but Colin may know us. 
Colin is the Surefire order guy. They had a large selection of Surefires and Streamlights in glass cases.

www.davesarmysurplus.com

Dave's Surplus andTactical 
742-12th Street 
New Westminster B.C.
V3M 4W5

enjoy, marlite


----------



## Lightcrazycanuck (May 7, 2007)

Just ordered 6 Energizer CR123A batteries from Seriouslights.com.Worked out to 2.22 a piece.


----------



## Cydonia (May 11, 2007)

*Got Maglite? Canucks, get em' from this place!*

I've had good experience with ordering Maglites from the ebay shop Gad Zooks. (Located in Vermont USA.) They have a huge selection of multi colored Maglites in all sizes.
Not only do they have excellent prices, but since the lights are under $20 declared value they arrive without any customs fees or hassles. $9.99 shipping to Canada. 

I think it is the cheapest way for us Canadians to obtain *new* maglites in odd sizes not commonly sold up here - like the 3C and 4C and 5D and 6D. Since the 5D is $19.99, you can get it sent up here without paying any duty or custom fees! The 6D would be a tad over $20, but might slip through ok anyway.

But for everything other than Maglite - such as Inova - you won't get the best deal from Gad Zooks. Batteryjunction.com is the best for price and service. $5 uninsured air USPS shipping works for me every time.


----------



## LEDninja (May 16, 2007)

The Source has half a sale on Eneloops. 4 pack went down from $27.99 to $23.49 and 2 packs went down from $17.99 to $13.49. That is a much smaller discount than their previous 2 sales. The package date says 2006 but all 4 AAAs measured 3.16V.

Sears got new stock in Dorcy AAAs. Gen 3 optics in blue, red, silver and gen 2 reflector in black.


----------



## TOMTEC (May 16, 2007)

LEDninja said:


> The Source has half a sale on Eneloops. 4 pack went down from $27.99 to $23.49 and 2 packs went down from $17.99 to $13.49. That is a much smaller discount than their previous 2 sales. The package date says 3006 but all 4 AAAs measured 3.16V.


I've never quite understood The Source's pricing structure...

Eneloop 4 Pack AA is on sale for $22.49 (Regularly $29.99)
Eneloop 8 Pack AA is on sale for $22.49 (Regularly $29.99)

So for the same price, I could be stupid and only buy half the batteries?

Uh LEDninja... can I borrow your time machine? I'd like to stock up on batteries manufatured in 3006! Hopefully they have solved any self-discharge problems by then! He he.

TOMTEC


----------



## LEDninja (May 16, 2007)

OOPS fixed


TOMTEC said:


> Uh LEDninja... can I borrow your time machine? I'd like to stock up on batteries manufatured in 3006! Hopefully they have solved any self-discharge problems by then! He he.
> 
> TOMTEC


The 8 packs were all gone from the store I went to. So everybody has to be stupid.

EDIT
So is the 2nd store I went into.
The 3rd have some 8 pack AAs.

Saw the word FREE over the 12 pack alkalines. Moved over so I can read the fine print. 'Buy 3 packs get the 4th free' Do people use that many batteries?


----------



## TOMTEC (May 17, 2007)

LEDninja said:


> The 8 packs were all gone from the store I went to. So everybody has to be stupid.


I don't actually recall ever seeing any 8 packs of AAA... only 8 packs of the AA's. The Source close to me did have a sign stating if you bought a 4 pack of AA Eneloops (for $29.99) you would get a 2 pack of the same for free. I know The Source in Newmarket (Upper Canada Mall) has a good stock of 8 packs left, but it's a little out of the way.

TOMTEC


----------



## Cydonia (May 18, 2007)

j2s led flashlight has some competition at last. Fenix Store Canada - No taxes and with FREE shipping 
And they have just about ALL the Fenix lights available. Best prices by far...
(try going to fenix-store.ca and it redirects you here also)

fenixtactical.com


----------



## LEDninja (May 19, 2007)

Bookmarked. Thanks. I think I'll wait until I have more info about them.


Cydonia said:


> j2s led flashlight has some competition at last. Fenix Store Canada - No taxes and with FREE shipping
> And they have just about ALL the Fenix lights available. Best prices by far...
> (try going to fenix-store.ca and it redirects you here also)
> 
> fenixtactical.com


In addition to J2
http://www.j2ledflashlight.com/fenix.html
Serious lights is selling Fenix
http://www.seriouslights.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=27&osCsid=a391395a96ccfcc7d348d64d4b39872a
So is LedOutlet
http://www.theLEDoutlet.com/
Canada Portable Kayaks: Canadian distributor of Fenix Luxeon Star LED flashlights still have ye olde Fenix page up.
http://www.kayak-canada.ca/Fenix/fenix.htm

I think SubZero in Vancouver has given up.


----------



## bill_n_opus (May 21, 2007)

*LEDninja*, check out these prices for Eneloops. 

4xAA - 10.69 
4xAAA - 10.69 
8xAA - 18.71

*Everyday* pricing at www.directcanada.com which is online only. 

However, DC is the sister company to NCIX (as i've mentioned before) so you can PM NCIX to DC and do in-store pickup at NCIX if you live close buy to any of their 4 locations. 

Van, Langley, Burnaby, Richmond. 

Sometimes they have a 5 dollar shipping deal too. 

I should have this info ready to paste on any canadian deal thread re: eneloops.


----------



## bill_n_opus (May 21, 2007)

Cydonia said:


> j2s led flashlight has some competition at last. Fenix Store Canada - No taxes and with FREE shipping
> And they have just about ALL the Fenix lights available. Best prices by far...
> (try going to fenix-store.ca and it redirects you here also)
> 
> fenixtactical.com


 
Wow, did a price comparison with fenix-store (including the 5% cpf discount) and the prices are pretty much identical. That's amazing.

Not sure how long shipping is ... but if these guys are reliable and if shipping time is less than fenix-store then I think we've got a winner here.

Actually, come to think of it. The site has fenix-store.ca listed ... so this store is probably David's presence in Canada i'm assuming. If that's true then even better since we would get his customer service and integrity.


----------



## TOMTEC (May 22, 2007)

bill_n_opus said:


> *LEDninja*, check out these prices for Eneloops.
> 
> 4xAA - 10.69
> 4xAAA - 10.69
> ...


That's a great deal for those in BC, unfortunately their cheapest shipping option to Ontario runs around $15.60 for two of the 8 packs. Guess we have to wait for the 5 dollar shipping deals...

TOMTEC


----------



## lampthis (May 30, 2007)

I'm in Vancouver and I ordered a Fenix L0Dce for $49cad. from Fenix Canada (Fenix Tactical) on the 19th and received it on the 28th. Seems like a reasonable shipping time from Toronto.
The price went up to $50.50cad since that time though.


----------



## Calina (May 31, 2007)

lampthis said:


> I'm in Vancouver and I ordered a Fenix L0Dce for $49cad. from Fenix Canada (Fenix Tactical) on the 19th and received it on the 28th. Seems like a reasonable shipping time from Toronto.
> The price went up to $50.50cad since that time though.


 
Their prices seem OK but they would be nicer if they offered an 8 percent discount to CPFers like 4Seven does.


----------



## Retinator (Jun 13, 2007)

I was just looking at the 2007/08 specials at Lebaron's and found what seems to be a good deal for Twintasks.

1 cell lithium Streamlight Twintask - $ 16.00
2 cell version - $ 22.00


Not bad for a cheap A2 :>

Here's the link...........

http://www.lebaron.ca/pdf_fall_07/specials/f07_specials_p8.pdf


----------



## LEDninja (Jun 14, 2007)

j2ledflashlight.com said:


> ** 2 more GENERAL STORE locations to serve our Canadian customers at the retail level. Come on in and test drive the Fenix lights! We encourage our customers to try before you buy! Shop with peace of mind and see why we stand behind the quality products we carry at J2ledflashlights! Featuring the most advanced and brightest high quality LED flashights on the market today!
> 
> We will also be conviently located at:
> i) Coming Soon! Open June 1st/07 - Hillcrest Mall (Yonge & 16th Avenue - Richmond Hill, ON)
> ...



I went down to the General Store at Eastgate Square. They have most of the flashlights listed on the website. The Nuwais and Fenix E0 & E1 are on hooks. The rest of the Fenix line is behind glass.
Energizer 123A $5
Panasonic 123A $3
Q-III $29.95 the website said green/silver but I am pretty sure the ones I saw are black.

The store prices are higher than the mail order prices but by the time I added postage it is actually cheaper. (I had to pay $9 postage for 2 L0D-CEs I bought in May) Both prices are listed on the website.

It is nice to be able to see the product before buying. I saw the P3D there and went "ulp the thing is too long". So despite the glowing reports at FLR and here I doubt I will get one.


----------



## Oddjob (Jun 14, 2007)

Unfortunately this is not all that exciting but I was in Zellers the other day and I found I litttle LED crank light by IGNITED CONSUMER which a division of IGNITED PERFORMANCE PRODUCTS. Did a quick search online but I could not find the product. 

The reason I am mentioning it is that it is much smaller than other crank lights I have seen (fits in the palm of your hand) and It was only $6.99. I have stayed away from buying a crank light in the past because they were always too big and expensive but this one is the exception. 

In terms of brightness it is a tad brighter than my Gerber Infinity Ultra. It has three LED's side by side and actually creates a hotspot. The package states 1 minute of cranking gives 18 minutes of light. I don't know too much about the long term reliability of this or other crank lights but for the price it would be handy to have a few of these-maybe in the car or at the cottage etc. I think they are worth checking out.


----------



## Sarratt (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello from a ex - Londoner .:wave:

Don't buy anymore of those "crank lights" . 

Only the really expensive ones are true "crank power"
By expensive I mean 40$ ? 

I hope http://www.flashlightreviews.com/features/fff.htm this link will help.

I think your crank light will die as soon as those tiny batteries. It really is a scam. 

:sigh: <---sigh


----------



## Sarratt (Jun 15, 2007)

Speaking of LeBarrons .... as odd as their website is their customer service is very good. 
Very good as talking talking talking about whatever topic.
( i went in for fishing leaders last week and walked out knowing about his daughters upcomming marrage...lol --- no harm ..... just sometimes "HUSH!!"

for example : "is that a Cree in your new lanterns?"

reply because i must be deaf :. OH ! LANTERNS ?! BRIGHTNESS? ARE YOU CAMPING ? FOR TOILET VISITS ?

ITS NOT quite that bad but ..... 

When I was in the Lebarrons in Ottawa they had a light that out shone my P1D ce I think it was the light with the ''square" output ? I know it out shone mine because I had it with me and we ("we") did a ceiling test. But buddy was flashing so many lights that I got mixed up.


----------



## boet (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: Costco 3 pack of 1 watt*

Delete


----------



## boet (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi folks,
Picked up a 3 pack of 1 watt LED lights for $16.99 at Costco Burnaby, BC. Darn cheap at $5.6633 each light. Haven't seen these at Costco before. Packaging has the name Lightmates on it. Never heard of it? Thought so 

What's the catch? The beams are rather lousy. Two have some green tint - acceptable. The other has a nice white centre with a wide greeeeen ring around it - yuck.

For the price I will be keeping them. My son is going on two camping trips in the next few weeks. He can take two of the lights with him. At this price no tears (from me) if they are lost/damaged.

To see a picture of a somewhat similar light - go to thesource.ca and type in 6118952 (item #) in the search. Nearly identical look. Well built.
The beam will not be for the purist, but maybe something for you modders/parents/campers.

Cheers
Boet


----------



## pathalogical (Jul 11, 2007)

I was at my local dollar store the other day and saw a 3 AAA, 9 led light. I couldn't resist, and hey...only a dollar ! It's actually quite nice. Ideal for looking behind something, up close usage. I think it is very similar to what I've seen in the XS Cargo flyer several times.


----------



## Matrx (Jul 11, 2007)

Picked up a Garrity 4 pack 9 LED flashlights w/12 duracell AAA batteries at Costco in Toronto for $9.97 a couple days ago. Great price IMO.


----------



## gunga (Jul 13, 2007)

MEC (or Mountain Equipment Co-op) has the Nite-Ize 1 Watt upgrade for $13.5 Cdn.

I don't think it's available online but I saw it at the Vancouver and N. Vancouver store. They also have the IQ switch and 3 LED upgrades for around $6.

I would pick up the 1 watt, but I have already upgraded my mini-mags. (Already tried the IQ switch and didn't like it.)

Enjoy!

:wave:


----------



## Sarratt (Jul 13, 2007)

The best deal in Canada remains the LeBarons 4.54 for two / Streamlight cells. 

If anyone can beat it let me know.

Gunga ---- M.E.C is good for a lot of things .... lights not.

:wave:


----------



## boet (Jul 14, 2007)

Has anyone tried these lights yet?
Thoughts?



boet said:


> Picked up a 3 pack of 1 watt LED lights for $16.99 at Costco Burnaby, BC. Darn cheap at $5.6633 each light. Haven't seen these at Costco before. Packaging has the name Lightmates on it.


----------



## eggoo (Jul 14, 2007)

deleted


----------



## eggoo (Jul 14, 2007)

Do they have the new Surefire Cree lights there yet?

Thanks.



Marlite said:


> I had a nice experience shopping at Dave's Surplus and Tactical. I was looking at the Surefire display cases when Rick came and asked what he could do and we chatted about lights. Colin is the Surefire order guy. They had a large selection of Surefires and Streamlights in glass cases.
> 
> www.davesarmysurplus.com
> 
> ...


----------



## Marlite (Jul 16, 2007)

eggoo said:


> Do they have the new Surefire Cree lights there yet?
> 
> Thanks.



Hi eggoo

Sorry eggoo that was more than 2 months ago and I did not enquire about those, as I was just there to browse and get Surefire batteries. 

Phone 604-524-5252 and ask for Colin the Surefire order processing dept. Sorry for the late reply. Rick would be helpful also as he seems to man that section. 

Good Luck
marlite


----------



## eggoo (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks Marlite.


----------



## waterboiler (Jul 21, 2007)

Surefire find in downtown Toronto

Europe Bound ( S. Side of King just East of Spadina / across from MEC ) has a small display case of lights.

When I was there today they had 2 U2 ( $299 ), a couple of G2, 2 L4 ( $179 ), L2 and old style E2L, E1L and a few E1 & E2D's. Thoes prices are some of the best I have seen locally. The gent behind that cash told me they order every two weeks and would order anything I want.

They also had a few boxes of SF CR123's but wanted $3 a piece per battery, IIRC Bass Pro was better on these.

If you are in TO and into Surefires - take a look


----------



## Calina (Jul 29, 2007)

Great news for all CPFers and more especially for CPFers from Canada.

This last Friday (July 27), I received a message from Alex Palen of Fenix Tactical. He is now offering to all members of the CPF community a very generous 8% discount. 

Fenix Tactical is located in Toronto so there are no duties hassles to deal with and their prices are as good as the prices practiced by 4sevens of the Fenix Store (USA). Of course shipping is included in the price and delivery should fast (well as fast as Canada Post can provide :thinking 

Here is the link: http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-products-cpf.html
This link list the discounted prices, no code to enter.

J-P


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 29, 2007)

Calina said:


> This last Friday (July 27), I received a message from Alex Palen of Fenix Tactical. He is now offering to all members of the CPF community a very generous 8% discount.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-products-cpf.html
> This link list the discounted prices, no code to enter.


I've delt with Fenix Tactical before, very positive experience. :thumbsup: Will definitely go with them again. Glad to see they are adding batteries and chargers to their line up.


----------



## PhotonAddict (Jul 30, 2007)

Calina, thanks for the notice. Nice to see he has some of the higher quality chargers like the MH-C9000. I may finally cave in and buy one..


----------



## pathalogical (Jul 30, 2007)

Calina said:


> Great news for all CPFers and more especially for CPFers from Canada.
> 
> This last Friday (July 27), I received a message from Alex Palen of Fenix Tactical. He is now offering to all members of the CPF community a very generous 8% discount.
> 
> ...


Mail order only ? Do they have an actual walk-in store ?


----------



## Calina (Jul 30, 2007)

pathalogical said:


> Mail order only ? Do they have an actual walk-in store ?


 
As far as I know this is an online store only.


----------



## pathalogical (Jul 30, 2007)

On another forum I participate in, a user mentioned this store. While searching the site... http://www.sayal.com/ActionIndexN.asp


----------



## EKL (Jul 31, 2007)

Just ordered a FENIX L1D CE and a L2D CE yesterday afternoon from FENIXTACTICAL.COM. I received the lights at 7:30PM on the SAME day!!! Talk about VERY QUICK delivery. I think it was hand delivered as I live in the same GTA.


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 5, 2007)

This had been the defacto 'new finds' thread for Canadian retaillers. Unfortunately under the new CPF rules links to new discoveries are frowned upon.
So I have started a new thread:
CPFMarketPlace > Dealer/Manufacturer > Good Deals > CANADA good deals
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?p=2070689#post2070689

I have taken the opportunity to collect all the retail/online store information from this thread and posted them in posts 2 (retail) and 3 (online) over in the new thread.

Sales info should go there.
Technical discussion can remain here.


----------



## Zero_Enigma (Oct 22, 2007)

Calina said:


> Great news for all CPFers and more especially for CPFers from Canada.
> 
> This last Friday (July 27), I received a message from Alex Palen of Fenix Tactical. He is now offering to all members of the CPF community a very generous 8% discount.
> 
> ...


 
Website is 404 DOA not working. Is the 8% still valid if you quote it in the invoice/email?


----------



## Sarratt (Oct 22, 2007)

This is the reason I don't shop online .... and this group would have my VISA number ? 

Fenix tactical ..... hmmm


----------



## Calina (Oct 22, 2007)

Zero_Enigma said:


> Website is 404 DOA not working. Is the 8% still valid if you quote it in the invoice/email?


 
Unfortunately the CPF discount is not available anymore. Apparently Fenix doesn't allow anybody else than 4sevens to discount their lights. That seems a little unfair but that's the way it is! 

You can access the site at: http://www.fenixtactical.com/

Their prices and services are excellent. Try to contact Alex at [email protected] , he'll be able to answer all your questions, he usually answers quickly.


----------



## jzmtl (Oct 22, 2007)

Yep he's great to deal with, already bought a p3d, l2t, diffuser and a bunch of cr123a from him.

Ordered the l2t last thursday and I'm already going nuts waiting for it to show up, tomorrow should do.


----------



## Bushman5 (Oct 22, 2007)

not2bright said:


> Ouch is right.
> 
> Why don't you have one of the US members that live close to a Costco get one for $30 and send it up? I would think shipping would be much less than $70, even with insurance.
> 
> Not necessarily volunteering, but I wouldn't want to see anyone pay 100 bones for this light. That said, it is probably worth that considering it's performance.



sadly i did pay $100 CDN for the Thor 10 "million candlepower" light when it first came out....less than three weeks later it was $35 cDN :scowl: :shakehead:shakehead:shakehead:shakehead


----------



## pathalogical (Nov 19, 2007)

At the Source...

http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/product.aspx?language=en-CA&product=2318357

I bought one of these sets a few days ago and so far so good. I'm using it in my G2 + P91 lamp. When I first saw this item it was about 25 bucks, with the clearance price I jumped in along with the $5, 3 year extended warranty which will cover the batts if they don't hold their charge. I'm actually on its original charge out of the box so I haven't been through any charging cycles yet. 

Anyone else have this same product ? Like it ??? Don't like it ???

EDIT: My bad...G2 + P61 lamp, NOT P91.


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Nov 19, 2007)

pathalogical said:


> At the Source...
> 
> http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/product.aspx?language=en-CA&product=2318357
> 
> ...


 
For $15 that's a very good price. Thanks for sharing. 
I haven't tried them yet but I think I rather use these cells in lower power lights. They don't seem very safe for P91 (that's over 2amps drawing on these 700mAh cells!).


----------



## eggoo (Nov 19, 2007)

pathalogical said:


> At the Source...
> 
> http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/product.aspx?language=en-CA&product=2318357
> 
> ...



Sold out in my area.


----------



## gunga (Nov 19, 2007)

Walmart has dropped the prices on Ray-o-vac Hybrids.

$9 for 4 AA or 4 AAA. I picked up some AAAs. Good price for a decent eneloop alternative.

Also, most Radio shacks (oh wait, sources) in my area are sold out of the Ultralast kits...


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 19, 2007)

Hybrid kit with charger is now $13ish too, but I don't know if the charger is smart or dumb charger. Looks like dumb charger to me thou.


----------



## gunga (Nov 19, 2007)

How many batteries?

I saw a kit with 6 AA, 2 AAA, for $23, with coupon for $5 off (not sure if still valid).

I've heard these are dumb chargers tho.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 19, 2007)

Can't remember which one, was walking by and caught a glimpse..

Edit, checked, that's the pack, $15. But everything is sold out, aa pack and charger pack.


----------



## chimo (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I went out tonight and picked up a set (charger + 2x batteries). 



pathalogical said:


> At the Source...
> 
> http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/product.aspx?language=en-CA&product=2318357
> 
> ...


----------



## pathalogical (Dec 17, 2007)

http://www.lowes.ca/store_locator.aspx 

Has anyone been to one yet ? What does the flashlight section have ?


----------



## Visible EM Wave (Dec 17, 2007)

Le Baron Markham store (Woonbine & Hwy7) now has Surefire G2L, 6PL, new E1L and new L1 in stock. Just FYI. Not sure if everyone knows. 
It's good to just have a look even though I have no budget to buy more Surefire in this x'mas.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 18, 2007)

pathalogical said:


> At the Source...
> 
> http://www.thesourcecc.com/estore/product.aspx?language=en-CA&product=2318357
> 
> ...




Bought this today, made in china assembled in mexico, ultimate cheapie lol. one of the battery came at 3.x volt another at 0.x volt, charging both now and I'll see how it goes.

Also the three year warrenty seems to apply to u.s. only. :thumbsdow

Also it says battery will have reduced life below 10°, and won't operate below 0? Huh?


----------



## pathalogical (Dec 18, 2007)

jzmtl said:


> Bought this today, made in china assembled in mexico, ultimate cheapie lol. one of the battery came at 3.x volt another at 0.x volt, charging both now and I'll see how it goes.
> 
> Also the three year warrenty seems to apply to u.s. only. :thumbsdow
> 
> Also it says battery will have reduced life below 10°, and won't operate below 0? Huh?


 
That's exactly what happened to me ! One batt was 3.22v the other 0.00v. Went back the day after and they opened up another pack and gave me a new batt. Several days later, I returned to the same store and saw individual R123s for $9.99 each. I asked if they will go on sale and she said that was the lowest price. I said, if the price can come down more, I'll take both of them, the last two they had. She gave them to me for $4.95 each...I was happy. I now have rechargies for both my G2s. Even if they are el cheapos, I'm sure they'll pay off since I won't have to buy regular batts for a while.

The warranty does apply to Canadian purchases, I've returned cordless phone batts and received a new one under this $5 warranty. 

If it reads 0v, return it, it won't charge up.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 18, 2007)

Yep, one of the cell is dead. Fully charged both reads 3.x, but runs T1 for ten minutes on high before drop, one cell is still 3.x volts while the other is below 1. I think I'll just return them, and go with AW's if I want rechargeable again. I don't think they have protection circuit, consider one would always drop below 1.


----------



## jzmtl (Dec 19, 2007)

They (the source, name sounds so weirder than radioshack) replaced the dead battery with one of the individual pack they have. They had two, and one of them looks dead. 50% faliure rate so far, I'd avoid this brand in the future, or bing a DMM to test on the spot.

The replaced battery seems fine, figure if they last 30 charge cycles I would have gotten my money's worth. I'll see how it goes.

Do a search on store inventory from their website, some stores still have some left if anyone wants them.


----------



## PhotonBoy (Dec 19, 2007)

I bought this unit quite a while ago before it was a clearance item. I'm happy with it. Both cells work fine and keep a charge well. I use it in my Fenix P1D CE. Guesstimating, I think it has about one-half the capacity of a regular, non-rechargeable 123 lithium cell. I've saved a lot in not having to regularly buy non-rechargeables. 2 thumbs up from me.


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 22, 2007)

*LeBaron carries Surefire now!*

I just picked up a L1 for $135 CAD + tax, basically the same as the USD MSRP at par.

They also sell the E1L $99, 6PLED $85, G2LED $65

At this price, it's not really worth importing it from the US anymore.

http://www.lebaron.ca/pdf_files_sp08/outdoor/petzl_surefire.pdf


----------



## Retinator (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: LeBaron carries Surefire now!*

Warpdrive - Yup I seen their pdf just the other day. Prices seem reasonable. Lebaron is no longer carrying the X series for Inovas, they've gone with the Bolts and are still keeping the T's around.

I wish they had the E2L, but I'm sure they can order it. Too bad I blew my budget on SAKs this year


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 23, 2007)

Yup, Yesterday when I bought my L1, Lebaron offered an extra 10% off if you sign up for their membership card. So I got 10+10% until the Dec 24th off the L1, which basically pays for the card. With that card, they send out a catalog and you get 10% all year. Now it's going to be tempting to get MORE flashlights/knives etc

Yes They are carrying the most of T series now, which I do like better than the X series.


----------



## Unforgiven (Dec 23, 2007)

This thread has become a bit too long. We'll close it now and further good deals may be posted at the Market Place in the Good Buys forum.


----------

